# [LPF]Something's Cooking



## sunshadow21 (Sep 25, 2011)

DM: Sunshadow21
Judge: 

Start Date: 09/25/2011
End Date: 11/28/2011
65 days long

Players:
Fulgrim Ironforge
Encounter XP: 1000; Encounter GP: 1400
time xp: 715; time gp: 715
 total xp = 1715; total gp = 2115
Nimientioquijuil (Tio)
Encounter XP: 1000; Encounter GP: 1400 
time xp: 455; time gp: 390
 total xp = 1455; total gp = 1790
Temarel Leafculled
Encounter XP: 1000; Encounter GP: 1400
time xp: 715; time gp: 715
 total xp = 1715; total gp = 2115
Vincenzo
 Encounter XP: 1000; Encounter GP: 1400
  level 3 - Oct 29 (2560 starting xp + 600 encounter xp + 385 time  xp =  3545 xp) level 2 time gp: 35 days x 11 gp = 385
additional time xp: 450; additional time gp: 510
total time xp: 835; total time gp: 895
  total xp = 1835; total gp = 2295

 [sblock=Adventure Rules]* I will use group initiatives, rolling them myself. So in combat you   must post your actions within 48-72 hours of the players turn   coming   up. Unless stated by a character that their actions are to follow   another character, they will be resolved in posted order. After that   time, if there was no communication with the DM, I will NPC the MIA   player and move on.

* Dice rollers can be Invisible Castle or the EnWorld on-line dice   roller for the players. I will using my own methods for rolling in order  to keep secret rolls properly secret.

* Any absences for longer than 2-3 days should be communicated to the   DM.  If   you do not post for a week or more without having informed the   DM, he   reserves the right to remove you from the adventure giving  you  your   share of the XP and treasure earned as well as time XP and  gp to  the   date of your last post

* If your character gets enough  XP to level they may do so at the end of an encounter.    This grants the extra hp, but  does not heal damage, and grants any   additional spell slots, but not  spells prepared.  A caster capable of   spontaneously casting could use  these slots normally, a cleric could   only use them for cure or inflict  spells, a druid for summon nature's   ally, etc.  Prepared casters may  prepare spells in these slots as if   they had left the slots blank for  the day, if they are able to do so.    They can go through the appropriate spell preparation as if they had   already rested if applicable.

* All characters need an appropriate character picture. Also a mini-stat  spoiler  block that includes a link to your character sheet will be  required in  every IC post during a fight. [/sblock]       

 Example Mini-stats block:
  [sblock=Mini Stats] 
Ariel Esimae
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 19 (17 without shield/flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 9 Current: 9
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +6 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & javelin

*Fire Bolt:* 3/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 1/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 2/3; used Shield of Faith for CLW [/sblock]

[sblock=Encounter Information]Money Retrieval: CR 5 1600 xp total/400 xp each
Berserk Calzone Golem: CR 3 800 xp total/200 xp each
Exploration: CR 1 400 xp total/100 xp each
2nd floor and wrapup: CR 4 1200 xp total/300 xp each
5600 encounter gp total/1400 encounter gp each[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 26, 2011)

Just need a picture for Vincenzo, otherwise remember to make your mini blocks and let's have some fun.

You head out the place indicated by the halfling and find an older neighborhood that is on one of the larger chunks of land in town. Once a fashionable neighborhood, it seems to have fallen a bit, with many of the houses in less than complete repair, and a variety of styles are present to testify to it's many ups and downs. Still, it's a respectable enough neighborhood on the surface with a decent commercial heart that contains a pub, a watch station, and about half a dozen other shops for various basic services. Residents move about the streets mostly unconcerned, chatting with their neighbors, but there is a barely noticable edge to their reactions to unfamiliar folk.


----------



## IronWolf (Sep 26, 2011)

Fulgrim heads out to the neighborhood described by the halfling with the others. His head turns this way and that taking in the city as he walks, a bit of apprehension from being within the city as he goes.

Seeing a pub and watch station as they take an initial survey of the neighborhood, Fulgrim comments to his companions "Reckon da' watch or pub be good places to start talkin'. Meself lean towards checkin' the pub. Yerselves?"



[sblock=Mini Stats]

Fulgrim Ironforge
*Initiative:* +3 (+5 when underground)
*AC:* 17 (16 without shield/flat-footed, 11 Touch)
*HP:* 28 Current: 28
*CMB:* +5 CMD: 16 Fort: +6 Reflex: +1 Will: +1 

*Damage Reduction:*  1/--

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

** rage stats coming soon **

[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Sep 26, 2011)

Ni follows the others to the indicated neighborhood, taking in the sights whilst somehow simultaneously not paying attention to their route per se.  Seemingly unperturbed by a neighborhood on its decline, he turns to Fulgrim as the dwarf speaks.  "Hmm...perhaps we should split up?  Myself and friend dwarf could investigate the pub, and you two could inquire at the watch station?  At the very least, it would be a good opportunity to continue working on my beard," he adds solemnly.  It's clear that the gnome is fast developing an interest in taverns.

[sblock=OOC]Just about bedtime for me, I'll get your statblock set up tomorrow, sunshadow.  Just to be clear on what we're doing right now - we're questioning those in the neighborhood about the theft in order to determine who was responsible?[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 26, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]Yes, your task right now is to figure out who did it and where they can be found.[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Sep 26, 2011)

Fulgrim stands with the others, his eyes scanning the neighborhood. "Eh - the beard could use a bit'o more work." Fulgrim replies, still noting there appears to be no signs of beard growth yet. "Ye must 'ave a stubborn one!"

"Reckon the watch station is safe 'nuff. Might run inta' trouble at the pub if we find what we lookin' fer." Fulgrim continues.


[sblock=Mini Stats]

Fulgrim Ironforge
*Initiative:* +3 (+5 when underground)
*AC:* 17 (16 without shield/flat-footed, 11 Touch)
*HP:* 28 Current: 28
*CMB:* +5 CMD: 16 Fort: +6 Reflex: +1 Will: +1 

*Damage Reduction:*  1/--

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

[/sblock]


----------



## Tark (Sep 26, 2011)

"Well the watch might be a decent place for me and Vincenzo to start.  I'm afraid Sauvressa has a way with people only a porcupine could admire."

The celestial creature by him remained passive but watched warily bristling with barely contained intensity when someone came too close or looked the wrong way.  Turning down to Temarel she warns Beware my beloved this is a strange place.  The buildings are too short.

"That means it's a town."

"But...even a town among elves have buildings made from the mightiest oaks."

"It's a human thing."  Gesturin towards Vincenzo. "Shall we?"

[sblock=ooc]Just a note to the party.  Sauvressa is quite literally a walking bundle of Intimidation now.  +13 to intimidate to be exact.  Granted this is not a diplomacy score so I'd suggest that option first.[/sblock]


[sblock=Ministats]
Temarel
Initiative: +5
AC: 17 (14 without shield/flat-footed, 13 Touch)
HP: 16 Current: 16
CMB: +3 CMD: 16 Fort: +1 Reflex: +3 Will: +2
Current Weapon in Hand: None
Summons Left: 5/day
Spells Slots Remaining: 1st: 3

Sauvressa
Initiative: +1
AC: 15 (14 without shield/flat-footed, 11 Touch)
HP: 20 Current: 20
CMB: +6 CMD: 17 Fort: +4 Reflex: +1 Will: +3
Current Weapon in Hand: Masterwork Glaive
[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Sep 26, 2011)

"You are life-bonded too?!" the gnome exclaims excitedly.  "I was uncertain whether Levicolls* existed this far from Illi Esse!  How marvelous!  I am also life-bonded, but my predilection is to manifest in a more general way..."  It's clear that the gnome is a hair from slipping into a gushing monologue on all things life-bonded, but he's somehow able to let the urgency of their present task bring him back to task.  "Right - let us go drink with friends!"  he says, marching towards the tavern, blissfully unconcerned with the prospect of resistance which Fulgrim so appropriately alluded to.
[sblock=*]"Levicolls" is the term given to "life-bonded" individuals on Ni's home island.  This includes summoners, but is extended to any creature possessing a special relationship with life, in any of its facets.[/sblock][sblock=OOC]Ni's a diplomacy machine (+12 at level 1), so he'll be happy to blindly charm his way through whenever the situation calls for it.  [/sblock][sblock=Stats]Nimientioquijuil Initiative: +2
HP: 9/9
AC: 17 (Touch: 13, Flat-footed: 15)
CMB: -2 CMD: 10 Fort: +1, Ref: +3, Will: +2
Perception: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster I: 9/9
Spells:
- 0: Infinite
- 1: 2/2
Eidolon: Unsummoned[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 27, 2011)

The tavern is mostly empty this time of day, with a few stragglers from lunch still about and a small staff doing this and that to keep busy. Surprisingly, the interior, or at least the common room, has managed to avoid the hodge podge architecture that the exterior has taken on while still being maintained reasonably well. The bar is across the back of the room. On one side of the room is a decent sized stage and on the other side of the room is a stairway and a number of halls leading to private meeting room and sleeping quarters. It is a predominantly human and halfling gathering in the room matching that of the nearby streets.

The watch station is a well made reinforced small hut for all practical purposes. It looks to have no more than 3 or 4 rooms, and it is clear from the looks of the interior that it is probably not common for non guard folk to use it much, a feeling encouraged by the half sleeping sergeant at the desk who seems startled at the sound of the bell as the door opens.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 27, 2011)

*OOC:*


I have never found a good pic for V. i will renew the effort though!






  [sblock=Mini Stats] 
 Vincenzo's link
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 16 *touch:* 12 *flat footed: *14
*HP:* 22 Current: 22
*BAB:* +2
*CMB:*  +4 = [BAB (2) + STR (2) + Misc (00)]
*CMB: * +6 to Trip* 
*CMB:*  +7 to Disarm*,***
*CMD: * 16 = [10 + BAB (2) + STR (2) + DEX (2) + Misc (00)]
*CMD:*  18 vs Trip**
*CMD:*  19 vs Disarm**,***
   * +2 to CMB for Disarm and Trip (Improved Disarm Feat, Improved Trip Feat)
  ** +2 to CMD for Disarm and Trip (Improved Disarm Feat, Improved Trip Feat)
 *** +1 to CMB/CMD Disarm and Bluff to Feint (Deceptive Strike)

*Fort:* +4
*Reflex:* +2
*Will:* +1
*Resistance:*[/COLOR] none

*Current Weapon in Hand:* +1 ivory handled Rapier (off hand is always empty as per style of fighting)

 [/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Sep 27, 2011)

Fulgrim stands in the doorway of the tavern, letting his eyes wander across the room as his eyes adjust to the interior lighting. Once his eyes adjust he turns to Tio, "Time ta' work on dat beard some more an see what ye can learn!"

Fulgrim crosses the tavern towards the bar and pulls a stool out a bit and clambers atop of it. He leans heavily on the bar with his elbows waiting for the barkeep to come by so he can order some ales.

[sblock=OOC]

Perception check to notice anything about the other patrons and tavern itself.

[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 27, 2011)

The common room and it's inhabitants seems to be pretty typical for what you would expect from the neighborhood. Looking maintained, but worn, it looks like it could hold about three dozen people, plus another dozen on and behind the stage. The barkeep, a grizzled middle aged human comes over, "What can I get you? Lunch is over, though we might still have some cold leftovers we could give you, at half price of course. Otherwise, we have your basic ales, and the house brew."


----------



## Qik (Sep 27, 2011)

Hopping up on the stool next to the dwarf, with the extra bit of effort required from a small being lacking in strength, Ni waves down the bartender with a toothy grin.  "Ahoy, good sir!  Two ales, please, of whatever brew you recommend."  As the bartender fills their mugs, the gnome confides, "I'm working on my beard, you see."  

Receiving the full mug with both hands, the gnome takes a generous swig and then begins to have a look around the tavern.  Turning to the bar keep, he says, "So, fine sir, I hear there has been a bit of crime as of late in this area.  Mayhap you could share any details you may be privy to with two beard-laden folk such as ourselves?"

  [sblock=Stats]Nimientioquijuil 
Initiative: +2
HP: 9/9
AC: 17 (Touch: 13, Flat-footed: 15)
CMB: -2 CMD: 10 Fort: +1, Ref: +3, Will: +2
Perception: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster I: 9/9
Spells:
- 0: Infinite
- 1: 2/2
Eidolon: Unsummoned[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 27, 2011)

The bartender pours a couple glasses of the homebrew. It's a cross between moonshine and proper whiskey; an unusual taste that takes some sips to get used to, but after that, not the worst piss you've ever drank. He's friendly enough, but wary at the mention of crime.  "Put some hair on your chest? I'm afraid I don't have any of that around. I try to keep the hard liqour to a minimum so that families aren't completely terrified of coming in occasionally. I suppose we have a bit of crime, but I doubt any neighborhood has it to some extent. The watch usually keeps it to contained, though I have noticed that when the regular constable is out sick, the substitute seems to be a bit less caring about the neighborhood, preferring the comfort of his office to the effort of actually having to get to know his assigned area."


----------



## Qik (Sep 27, 2011)

Ni takes a few small sips of the beverage, acclimating himself to the taste, which is a far cry from ale, which itself was unlike anything he had ever drank before.  "Hmm - does the regular constable get sick often?  Seems unusual for a usually-hardy man of law."  Taking a few more sips, he adds, "And, did he happen to be sick when the recent theft took place?" Ni's voice is calm and casual as he speaks.

[sblock=OOC]Not sure whether the previous roll carries throughout the dialogue, or whether I need to reroll with every new question, so I figured I'd err on the safe side.  Feel free to disregard if it's the former.[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 27, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]You don't have to roll for each question as long as the general tone is the same throughout the conversation.[/sblock]

"Poor guy is just unlucky. If he isn't really sick, his wife is, or his children. Nothing funny about it. If you saw the pain in his face whenever the subject came up, you'd know it was real. Sometimes he'll go months without a problem, and then be out half of the time or more for six months with someone filling in for him the remainder, usually some desk jockey from headquarters that can't grasp the concept of actual work. He has been out recently, but can't say for certain if he was during the specific incident you seem to have in mind without knowing what you are referring to."


----------



## IronWolf (Sep 27, 2011)

Fulgrim continues to drink his ale as Tio carries on a conversation with the barkeep. He does make every effort to be aware of his surroundings while the pair is at the bar.

[sblock=OOC]

Perception -- 1d20+6=25

[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 27, 2011)

[sblock=Fulgrim]A few people glance when you first mention the  crime, but drift away when it becomes apparent that you're just another  stranger commenting on the local scene. Beyond that, you don't see or hear anything unusual.[/sblock]


----------



## Tark (Sep 27, 2011)

*OOC:*


Touch confused here did me and Vincenzo go to the watchhouse or are we at the bar?  If it's the watcvhhouse Temarels going to let Vincezo take the lead here.


----------



## Qik (Sep 27, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]I believe you two are at the watchhouse, Tark.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 28, 2011)

*Team Tameril/vVncenzo*

Vincenzo looks at Tameril as the two teams depart to their separate ways.
*shrug*
"To the watch house then. I want you to know that I am not strong on this matter of talking to people. How about this, I am of house del Vecchio, that is fact. We are a merchant house , also a fact, and are looking into the expanding of the family business here, but we are concerned about this robbery. You are my associate and are here to give me uh, .. .. .. .."

He glances at the celestial eidalon - her intimidating glare returned as a confirmation.

"Protection. Sound plausible? We are just independently looking into this crime. Yes?"


----------



## Qik (Sep 28, 2011)

"Humph," grunts Ni in response, taking a rather thoughtful sip of his ale.  "Sounds like a bad run of luck, indeed.  This constable, does he happen to live in the area?  Perhaps it would be useful to talk to him."

 [sblock=Stats]Nimientioquijuil 
Initiative: +2
HP: 9/9
AC: 17 (Touch: 13, Flat-footed: 15)
CMB: -2 CMD: 10 Fort: +1, Ref: +3, Will: +2
Perception: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster I: 9/9
Spells:
- 0: Infinite
- 1: 2/2
Eidolon: Unsummoned[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 28, 2011)

"Aye, he lives in the area just his pappy and grandpappy before him. Wouldn't accept anything but following in their footsteps walking these streets, protecting his neighbors, despite the hand nature dealt him by giving him a weak body. Talking to him wouldn't do no good, though. If he was on duty, he would have already filed a report and started an investigation; if he wasn't, he wouldn't know anymore than anyone else on the matter." You notice the barkeep's eyes light up at the mention of the past, suggesting he is as connected to this neighborhood as the man he talks about, as are apparently several others in the inn who toast the barkeep's comments. 

"You seem a good enough sort,I'll give you a tip if you keep it quiet where you got it from. The Black Masks have been showing up here off and on for five years now, taking advantage of our good constable's physical limitations. They rarely strike in the immediate neighborhood but will occasionally, we think either as a training exercise, or returning from a bad run and trying to cover losses. They know better than to do much more than that around here. The substitutes don't like being pulled away from their comfortable chair, and know how to make things plenty hot for those responsible for that capital crime. While they rarely do things themselves, they usually have information for those who care to provide assistance in such matters. The locals make dang sure of that much."

-------Watch Station-------
The sergeant, a bit frazzled when you enter, recovers his senses well enough after a quick snap of using the bell first. "How can I help you fine citizens today?"


----------



## Qik (Sep 28, 2011)

"I very much appreciate the tip, kind sir; we're certainly interested in helping the situation if'ns we can.  So you'd think it worthwhile to go inquire at the watch station about this gang of black masks?"  

The gnome takes another sip from his mug, downing the last of its contents.


----------



## Tark (Sep 28, 2011)

Temarel follows Vincenzo's lead in regards to their "role".  He endeavors to make his willowy form at least seem imposing if Sauvressa seems to overpower it with her divine menace.


----------



## IronWolf (Sep 29, 2011)

Fulgrim follows, finishing his mug of ale, a look of surprise as he notes Tio finished his ale before the dwarf his own. "Time fer one more ye think?"


----------



## Qik (Sep 29, 2011)

Tio grins.  "I don't see why not.  I've got a whole lot of beard left to grow, after all."  The gnome orders two more ales, and with a clink of his mug against the dwarfs, begins working on this round in earnest.


----------



## IronWolf (Sep 29, 2011)

"Aye, that you do!" Fulgrim says, raising his mug in toast.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 29, 2011)

sunshadow21 said:


> -------Watch Station-------
> The sergeant, a bit frazzled when you enter, recovers his senses well enough after a quick snap of using the bell first. "How can I help you fine citizens today?"






Tark said:


> Temarel follows Vincenzo's lead in regards to their "role".  He endeavors to make his willowy form at least seem imposing if Sauvressa seems to overpower it with her divine menace.




Vincenzo smiles at the desk Sargent as the trio enters the watch station.

"Ah, yes, how indeed can you help us today. I am Vincenzo of family Del Vecchio da via della Rosa D'Avorio . We have a possible merchant venture that could bring our interest into your neighborhood of the great city of Venza. However a recent crime has us concerned about our investment that could *ahem* hinder (left eyebrow raises a twitch at  this word for emphasis) the decision makers within my family from giving a positive out come. We were sent to inquire as to the results of the investigation. It is in regards to a theft of properties."


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 29, 2011)

"I see. I will inform the captain you are here. If you could take a seat, I'm sure it will only take a few minutes to get in to see him." The sergeant disappears into a back office, and reemerges shortly to return to his desk where he grabs a random document on his desk and tries to look busy. About a minute later, another man emerges and beckons you back into the office. He comes across as open, but very stiff and formal. "I understand you are here regarding the status of an investigation. I fear that we are a bit behind as the regular person for this station is out sick at the moment. Still, I might be able to provide enough information to satisfy your family if you can give me a few more specifics on precisely which crime you seek details on."


----------



## Qik (Sep 29, 2011)

Back the tavern, Ni finishes what's probably his third ale (but maybe his fourth - he can't remember).  "What say you we check on our friends at the watch station, friend dwarf?"


----------



## IronWolf (Sep 29, 2011)

Fulgrim hastily finishes his ale, putting the mug back up on the bar. "Eh, seems we worked enough on beard growin' fer one sitting! Let's go check on 'em and make sure they ain't stirrin' up trouble."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 29, 2011)

*At the watch station*

Vincenzo thinks for a moment and then gives an account of what he was told by the halfling. He keeps it brief and to the point with out any embellishments or elaborations-almost sounding like it was a guard's report on the situation.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 29, 2011)

The captain opens a desk drawer full of case files, and pulls one out based on your description. "Hmm, I believe I know the one you are referring to. Nothing has been done to date as I have been concentrating on the backlog, but I can give you the location that the assailants were seen heading toward if you wish to pursue the case yourself." He hands you a brief report of the all the information provided by the locals thus far. They were last seen disappearing down the same dead end alley that they usually used whenever they showed themselves in the neighborhood.


----------



## Qik (Sep 29, 2011)

Ni enters the watch station with Fulgrim just as the captain is handing over the information he has on the case.  Standing on his tiptoes in order to read over the seated Vincenzo's shoulder, Ni says, "Dead end alley, huh?  Well, we'll make sure it's THEIR dead-end."  He starts chuckling heartily to himself.  Elbowing Tameral, he explains, "Get it?  Because we'll want them dead.  Because they're, you know the bad guys..."  Winding down his laughter with a sigh, he says, "Come on, gang, let's go check out this alley."


----------



## IronWolf (Sep 30, 2011)

Fulgrim smiles as Ni tries to crack a joke and nods his head slightly. "The alley sounds like de next stop." Fulgrim begins to head for the door.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 2, 2011)

"My other two associates. Does the watch mind if we conduct our own investigation? And might there be a bounty on them if caught? would you prefer alive over dead if we do happen to catch them?" Vincenzo offers his explanation of the purple skinned gnome and the dwarf as they arrive, then asks his further questions giving a pause to allow an answer for each question.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 2, 2011)

"I don't really care what you do with them or anything you find with them. There is no reward or bounty as outside from this neighborhood, no one has seen them enough to tell precisely what they do or where. No evidence, no official bounty and no one who knows they need to put up a private bounty. At this point, they don't actually officially even exist beyond the occasion mention of them by folks around here. So as I said before, do what you want." With that, he signals to the sergeant that the conversation is over, and you are led out of the office. "I hope you got what you needed out of him. He doesn't like to trust the locals because he is afraid that they will turn around and use it against him somehow."


----------



## Qik (Oct 2, 2011)

"Hmm.  Well, maybe if we do something about this Black Costume gang or whatchamacallit, he'd be a bit more amiable of a chap.  Come on, gents - and lady," adds Ni, bowing with a flourish to the angelic eidolon, "let's get a move on and check out this magicaldisappearingbandit alley way."

 [sblock=Stats]Nimientioquijuil 
Initiative: +2
HP: 9/9
AC: 17 (Touch: 13, Flat-footed: 15)
CMB: -2 CMD: 10 Fort: +1, Ref: +3, Will: +2
Perception: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster I: 9/9
Spells:
- 0: Infinite
- 1: 2/2
Eidolon: Unsummoned[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Oct 2, 2011)

"Ta the alley it is." Fulgrim replies as he is ready to help investigate the alley.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 3, 2011)

Vincenzo will give the captain a bow as he is led out, b\then the sargent will receive a bow as well.

"Yes, off to the magical disappearing bandit alley way it is then"


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 4, 2011)

The alley in question is your standard alley surrounded by builidings except for the one entrance. It looks like at one time it had doors that opened up onto it, and that it continued on, but time, and house additions/modifications have left this L shaped alley to be an apparent true dead end.


----------



## Qik (Oct 4, 2011)

When the group reaches the alley, its initial appearance disappoints Ni.  Frowning, he says, "This is what a magical alley looks like in these parts?  It seems pretty normal to me."  After having a bit of a look around, Ni stops and says, "I could use a little help here; I'm going to call out a friend."  Making his way over to a small pile of trash, he places both hands over it, palms down, and begins chanting in sing-songy nonsense*.  As the group watches the trash first shudders, then begins to bind together, reforming; this process continues for about a minute - Ni chanting, the trash reforming itself - until finally, Ni stops, turns to the others, and smiles.  "Gentlemen - and angelic lady, mustn't forget you - this is Lumoi'es.  He's got keener eyes than me, so I figured he'd be good for helping in a search.  Although it looks like I'm having a little trouble getting him to come all the way through," he adds, frowning.

The creature standing where a mundane pile of trash once was is, well, undefined - it's quadrupedal, with fierce talons and a sharp mouth/beak, but beyond that, it's little more than a shadowy haze.*  Still, it's physical presence seems definite enough, as Ni is able to hop onto the saddle on its back and begin to ride around on the creature as he would an ordinary riding dog.

Ni begins riding around on the shadowy creatures, which seems to be checking out the area intensely.  For his part, Ni starts to cast a spell, searching for any trace of magic in the area.

[sblock=*]The "gibberish" is a patented mix of Sylvan and Celestial, for those interested.

Also, the vague description of the eidolon physically is due to the fact that I haven't settled on an appearance yet - rather than force a decision, I figured I'd make like the summoning process is mildly incomplete, perhaps due to Ni's geographic distance from his homeland, which is a first for him.[/sblock][sblock=Actions]Perception checks for Ni and Lumoi'es, and Ni casts Detect Magic (Know (Arcana) check for that as well).[/sblock]  [sblock=Stats]Nimientioquijuil 
Initiative: +2
HP: 9/9
AC: 17 (Touch: 13, Flat-footed: 15)
CMB: -2 CMD: 10 Fort: +1, Ref: +3, Will: +2
Perception: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster I: 9/9
Spells:
- 0: Infinite
- 1: 2/2
Eidolon: Summoned[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 4, 2011)

Vincenzo starts searching around for any door or doorway that is concealed  or otherwise hidden, however, no matter how much searching he tries he finds nothing, even if the door was not hidden!


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 5, 2011)

As Vincenzo looks around for his toes, Lumoi'es manages to find precisely where most of the doors onto the alley used to be, but all have been filled in and covered over at least once. Meanwhile, Tio doesn't see anything magical.


----------



## Qik (Oct 5, 2011)

Nimientioquijuil halts his eidolon's search, putting his hands on his hips in further frustration.  "Well, this alleyway definitely isn't magical.  Lu doesn't seem to have found any exits either."  Leaning in to whisper into the eidolon's ear, Ni says, "How about some tracks, boy?"  As he whispers, his hands give a slight glow, which passes briefly to the eidolon before fading from view.  Lumoi'es begins to search for tracks.[sblock=Actions]Ni: Cast Guidance (+1 skill check)
Lumoi'es: Survival roll for tracks[/sblock] [sblock=OOC]Are there any animals in the alleyway (stray cat/rat/etc)?[/sblock][sblock=Stats]Nimientioquijuil 
Initiative: +2
HP: 9/9
AC: 17 (Touch: 13, Flat-footed: 15)
CMB: -2 CMD: 10 Fort: +1, Ref: +3, Will: +2
Perception: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster I: 9/9
Spells:
- 0: Infinite
- 1: 2/2
Eidolon: Summoned[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Oct 5, 2011)

"Harumph." Fulgrim says under his breath as Ni summons forth some shadowy haze of a form. 

Turning his head towards Temarel "Musta' a bit much to drink me thinks. Or he forgot some of da' words.

"Don't make no sense that that gang would run inta' a dead end alley. We must be missin' something." Fulgrim says as he moves into the alley, his hand on his axe. 

Fulgrim lets the more skilled go before him, but he studies the buildings lining the alley and any stonework for any indications of something not obviously seen in this alley.
[sblock=OOC]
Perception Check -- 1d20+6=10
[/sblock]
[sblock=Mini Stats]
Fulgrim Ironforge
*Initiative:* +3 (+5 when underground)
*AC:* 17 (16 without shield/flat-footed, 11 Touch)
*HP:* 28 Current: 28
*CMB:* +5 CMD: 16 Fort: +6 Reflex: +1 Will: +1 

*Damage Reduction:*  1/--

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None, Hand on Great Axe

[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 5, 2011)

[sblock=ooc]You could probably locate a few hungry looking rats.[/sblock]

[sblock=Fulgrim]As you are examining the wall at the end of the alley, something odd about the stonework beneath your feet manages to catch your eye.[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Oct 5, 2011)

As Lu continues to hunt for tracks, Ni dismounts and makes his way over to a corner where a few rats are scratching.  Leaning down, he starts speaking in a series of high-pitched squeals.  At least, the others assume he's speaking, by the flattering way in which he bats his eyelashes and addresses the vermin.  [sblock=Rat]"Excuse me, my fine fellows, but I was wondering if you could help me with a quandary I'm experiencing.  We're hunting for some bandits - they wear black hoods, I believe, or something of the sort, either way they have a clothing-related schtick - and we were led to believe that they have some sort of passage in this alleyway here.  I was wondering if you have ever seen anything of the sort, and if, if you had, if you'd mind filling a fellow speaker-of-the-tongue in on it."[/sblock][sblock=Actions]Cast "Speak with Animals" (gnome magic).[/sblock]


----------



## Tark (Oct 5, 2011)

"Check the doors to ensure they are indeed what they appear to be."  As Temarel mentions this he starts searching the ground

Sauvressa gets uneasy in the presence of the strange shadowy almost nightmarish creature the little man summons and stands close by the unperturbed Temarel.

As he looks around he lets a stray thought loose to wander. "How do we know they even escaped this way?"









*OOC:*


Taking 10 to search the alleyway floor for sewer entrances or otherwise secret places for an 11 total.







[sblock=Ministats]
Temarel
Initiative: +5
AC: 17 (14 without shield/flat-footed, 13 Touch)
HP: 16 Current: 16
CMB: +3 CMD: 16 Fort: +1 Reflex: +3 Will: +2
Current Weapon in Hand: None
Summons Left: 5/day
Spells Slots Remaining: 1st: 3

Sauvressa
Initiative: +1
AC: 15 (14 without shield/flat-footed, 11 Touch)
HP: 20 Current: 20
CMB: +6 CMD: 17 Fort: +4 Reflex: +1 Will: +3
Current Weapon in Hand: Masterwork Glaive
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 5, 2011)

"This makes no sense at all." Vincenzo procedes to search again (Take a 20 to search the 'l' portion at the end leg walls). These people would most likely be out of sight aroun here .. .. .. ..

take perception 20 for a total of 21


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 5, 2011)

[sblock=Ni]The rats don't have a lot to say. They mostly talk about food and a big hole in the ground near the end of the alley that swallows entire creatures whole.[/sblock]

[sblock=Vincenzo]You basically confirm Lu's opinions of where doors used to be, but are definitely not anymore.[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Oct 5, 2011)

Ni nods his head, and thanks the rats in their native tongue.  Standing, he says to the others, "Seems as though there's some sort of hole opens up at the end of this alleyway; I imagine that's where our Black Ties make their entrance and exit.  Must be some kind of switch..."  The gnome makes his way over there with his only-half-in-focus pet.
[sblock=OOC]Lumoi'es takes 20 on its perception check, for a total of 24.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 6, 2011)

Vincenzo points to a spot and accurately says, "there use to be a door here." He says with great confidence and believes that he has addressed an issue that is beneficial to the investigation.


----------



## IronWolf (Oct 6, 2011)

Fulgrim nods as Ni reports what he has learned, a little befuddled at how he picked that up from a rat. Fulgrim looks about the alley entrance for anyone paying the companions undo attention before he sets off after Ni further into the alley.

Fulgrim moves cautiously after Ni, his hand moving across his chest to rest on the end of his axe handle that sits behind his left shoulder.

[sblock=OOC]

Perception to see if anyone is watching -- 1d20+6=11

[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 6, 2011)

Just in case you missed this before, Ironwolf.

[sblock=Fulgrim]As you are examining the wall at the end of the alley,  something odd about the stonework beneath your feet manages to catch  your eye.[/sblock]

Lu still doesn't find anything specific to help, but does confrim that the paving stones in the alley as a whole are not consistently paved. Fulgrim doesn't see anyone watching or even realizing that you are back here.


----------



## IronWolf (Oct 6, 2011)

Fulgrim studies the stonework more closely, motioning to the others and calling quietly to Ni ahead of him. "Hold up Ni. Somethin' strange 'bout this stone here." Fulgrim continues to study the stone looking for any type of catch, lever or sliding stone to reveal a mechanism underneath.

[sblock=OOC]

Sorry about that! Not sure how I missed that spoiler last night!

Perception for stoneworkd -- 1d20+6=15

[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 6, 2011)

Fulgrim's dwarven training catches a pattern in part of the alley paving that Lu didn't quite see. It appears to be about a 5 foot section of stones that appears to lift up (DC 15 Strength check). Vincenzo's noble training is able to guess by the way it was done and the way the patching over of other doors was done that some overzealous noble couldn't stand the sight of some kind of public works access even by the back door where only his servants walked.


----------



## IronWolf (Oct 6, 2011)

Fulgrim alerts the others and then stoops down to try to life the section up to reveal what is below. He squats, finds some purchase for his fingers and heaves. It doesn't budge. Straining again he fails to lift the section away. 

"Might have worked on our beards a bit much Ni!" Fulgrim sheepishly remarks.

"Come, give a hand. We can get it together me thinks."

[sblock=OOC]

First Check -- 1d20+3=8
Second Check with someone else -- 1d20+3=20

[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 6, 2011)

Vincenzo offers a hand or two.

He yammers on about paranoid nobles and their ugly back doors being covered over.



sunshadow21 said:


> Vincenzo's noble training is able to guess by the way it was done and the way the patching over of other doors was done that some overzealous noble couldn't stand the sight of some kind of public works access even by the back door where only his servants walked.


----------



## Qik (Oct 6, 2011)

"One tick," Ni says, whispering into the ear of his shadowy mount.  Lumoi'es makes its way over to the dwarf's side, grasps a section of stonework in its claw, and heaves.  Ni groans as the eidolon is unable to shift the thing, and he makes his way over to give it a hand.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 6, 2011)

Fulgrim, Vincenzo, and Lu both try to lift up covered up manhole, and fail only to have Ni walk over and, with a just a bit of a grunt, lift it right up. On the backside of the bricks attached to them is an old manhole cover and you are looking down into a small 15 by 15 room with corridors going off in multiple directions, presumably to aid in the maintenance of the sewers. The entire construction is quite old.


----------



## IronWolf (Oct 6, 2011)

"Da' beer musta' been doin' something for ye. The beard'll be comin' soon I betcha!" Fulgrim says with a wide grin at the gnome.

"Guess we know where that black hooded gang goes." Fulgrim adds as he peers down into the chamber below. "Me first?"

[sblock=OOC]

Is there also a ladder down or is it a small climb? Fulgrim will wait for the party to be ready and willing to be the first one down.

[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Oct 6, 2011)

Ni smiles with obvious pride, flexing his nonexistent muscles.  "Just needed a little help, is all - wait'll I get that beard on me!"  Peering down into the sewer, Ni says, "So I guess that's where we're headed.  Let me know if we need a light," he adds, snapping his fingers, which produces a brief but luminous magical glow.[sblock=OOC]Not sure how you feel about having the quadrupedal eidolon climb down there.  Come to think of it, you didn't say anything - are there stairs?  If so, and Lu can't make it down there on his own, I can unsummon him, then resummon him once we're down.[/sblock] [sblock=Stats]Nimientioquijuil 
Initiative: +2
HP: 9/9
AC: 17 (Touch: 13, Flat-footed: 15)
CMB: -2 CMD: 10 Fort: +1, Ref: +3, Will: +2
Perception: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster I: 9/9
Spells:
- 0: Infinite
- 1: 2/2
Eidolon: Summoned[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 6, 2011)

[sblock=ooc]There is a ladder that drops down into the middle of the room. Lu might be able to jump down as it's only about 8 feet down, but otherwise he will likely have problems.[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Oct 6, 2011)

Ni peers down into the room, then turns to his eidolon.  "Sorry, Lu, but it looks like I'll have to send you away for a sec."  Nodding his head, Ni whispers a few words under his breath, and the shadowy eidolon evaporates.  Ni looks around the alley way, and picks up a pebble.  Tossing it into the air momentarily, he snaps his fingers, and when he catches the pebble, it's glowing.  "Just in case we need it."  

Ni peers back into the hole to ensure the coast is clear, and then turns to the dwarf.  "Lead the way, Oh Bearded One."[sblock=Actions]Dismiss eidolon, cast Light on the pebble.[/sblock] [sblock=Stats]Nimientioquijuil 
Initiative: +2
HP: 9/9
AC: 17 (Touch: 13, Flat-footed: 15)
CMB: -2 CMD: 10 Fort: +1, Ref: +3, Will: +2
Perception: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster I: 9/9
Spells:
- 0: Infinite
- 1: 2/2
Eidolon: Summoned[/sblock]


----------



## Tark (Oct 6, 2011)

[sblock=]Feels like you guys post in massive bursts all at once and I only catch it when i get home or get up from bed.[/sblock]

Feeling somewhat embarassed by his own lack of initiative Temarel and Sauvressa follows the groups lead.  out of habit Temarel casts light on an arrow he carries and brings his bow out ready to launch the projectile if necessary.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 6, 2011)

[sblock=ooc]I try to keep major actions and posts limited to one, or at most two, posts a day. The rest is chatter and minor conversation. I enjoy fleshing out the details of the environment as people interact with it, but most of it is just fluff. The majority of the adventure is much more clear cut, so things will be more concise and less individual effort.[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Oct 6, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]For myself, I'm a grad student, which means I'm home doing my own work on most days, so it's easy for me to pop on half a dozen times or more to check in with the boards.  As sunshadow said, a good bit of what we're doing is just banter, and fleshing things out, which is nice, but don't worry about it if you're not able to always keep up with that.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 6, 2011)

I am an electrician so I never know when I get to be on line. stabbed myself with a knife yesterday so I am not sure what my schedule will be for the next week.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 6, 2011)

Hope you didn't hurt yourself too much. That sounds like it could be painful.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 6, 2011)

sunshadow21 said:


> Hope you didn't hurt yourself too much. That sounds like it could be painful.











*OOC:*


 this is not really saying any thing per se, but I have hurt my self much worse. And the dental work from last week still hurts more then this.


----------



## Qik (Oct 6, 2011)

*OOC:*


Heal up, Scott.

So we're descending then?  Fulgrim volunteered to lead, Ni can go second; he'll resummon his eidolon when he gets down there.  Granted of course, no danger is spotted or met.


----------



## IronWolf (Oct 6, 2011)

*OOC:*



Haven't had time to make a proper IC post today, but yes, Fulgrim will go first.  I will post IC tonight, but if you want to go ahead and put him down there, that is cool. He will draw his axe as soon as his feet hit a solid surface.


----------



## IronWolf (Oct 7, 2011)

Fulgrim sees the group ready to descend the ladder and cinches up the straps on his pack. Ready to do this, eh?" Fulgrim asks.

He then begins descending the ladder to the chamber below. Once his boots touch the ground he takes a step away from the bottom of the ladder so as not to block the descent and pulls his great axe from its position across his back.

Fulgrim's eyes scan the room as he holds the axe in hand looking for any immediate threats and making note of passages that lead off from here.

[sblock=OOC]
Take 10 to descent the ladder.

Perception Check -- 1d20+6=11
[/sblock]


[sblock=Mini Stats]

Fulgrim Ironforge
*Initiative:* +3 (+5 when underground)
*AC:* 17 (16 flat-footed, 11 Touch)
*HP:* 28 Current: 28
*CMB:* +5 CMD: 16 Fort: +6 Reflex: +1 Will: +1 

*Damage Reduction:*  1/--

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Great Axe

[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 7, 2011)

ready to descend, Vincenzo takes a few exxtra breaths of topside air-Just so as not to forget.

*sigh*"Here we go again".


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 7, 2011)

The group finds themselves in the sewer system; the smell is not horrible, but it's not overly pleasant either. Access tunnels, walk ledges by the narrow walkways, and crumbled walls leading to sealed off basements all provide places to lay down planks to from bridges of various quality over the slowly flowing water at random intervals throughout. While the immediate room has light as long as the cover above is open, the rest of the sewers is pitch black beyond your light sources. Figuring out precisely what direction the bandits took from here promises to be challenging, but not impossible.









*OOC:*


I'm curious to see what you come up with to track the bandits. You can take 10, but not 20, on rolls down here as long as you are not in combat.


----------



## Qik (Oct 7, 2011)

Ni summons Lu, and has him begin to sniff around to see if he can pick up the bandit's trail.









*OOC:*


I'd take 10, but I'm guessing 14 isn't going to cut it down here.

Ugh...


----------



## IronWolf (Oct 7, 2011)

"Always findin' meself under dis city I am." Fulgrim grumbles a bit as he acclimates to the sewer system.

Fulgrim will study the floor before the others walk around too much disturbing any tracks. He will then investigate some of the planks that cross the sewer channels to see if any bear prints, recent replacement or signs of long term disuse.

[sblock=OOC]
I can pull a 15 when taking 10 on a Survival.

Here is a roll though in case that isn't good enough.

Survival if Taking 10 results in nothing -- 1d20+5=8
[/sblock]
[sblock=Mini Stats]
Fulgrim Ironforge
*Initiative:* +3 (+5 when underground)
*AC:* 17 (16 flat-footed, 11 Touch)
*HP:* 28 Current: 28
*CMB:* +5 CMD: 16 Fort: +6 Reflex: +1 Will: +1 

*Damage Reduction:*  1/--

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Great Axe

[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 7, 2011)

IronWolf said:


> "Always findin' meself under dis city I am." Fulgrim grumbles a bit as he acclimates to the sewer system.




"you are not aloone friend. Lets hope there are no zombies this time." says Vincenzo



> He will then investigate some of the planks that cross the sewer channels to see if any bear prints, recent replacement or signs of long term disuse.












*OOC:*


 bear or bare?


----------



## Tark (Oct 8, 2011)

Sauvressa frowns. "Why must evil hide in cowardly darkness.  Do they not know I can pierce the dark with my glaive as well as with my eyes?"

Sauvressa stalks alongside the dwarf eager to hurt something and eyes the strange creature summoned by the 

Temarel only sighs. "Really?  IS this all adventurers do?  I thought this activity was called spelunking."

[sblock=ooc]still have lighted arrow.  Will renew as needed.  Also you shouldn't let the guy with a negative wis modifier do survival anything.  That being said sauvressa can't do it either.  Is Ni a master summoner?  There might be some critters he can summon to track for us.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 8, 2011)

"Evil has to hide because it is cowardly."


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 8, 2011)

Various people in the party periodically hear movement in the water just beyond the range of their light and darkvision.


----------



## Qik (Oct 8, 2011)

From his position atop Lu, Ni shifts uncomfortably at the sounds in the darkness.  "Sounds like we're not alone down here..." he says nervously.  "I could always rustle up a fire beetle to keep us company?"









*OOC:*


Fire beetle only gives a 10 ft radius of light, but we could always send it on ahead; it'd give us an idea of what's ahead, at least, and maybe draw an attack if something's out there.

Ni is a master summoner, so he's good for 9 summons a day; pretty sweet.  Unfortunately the best survival mod on the summon monster I list is the dog's +5, and that's only when using scent for tracking (probably not great in these here sewers).  If you do have a request/suggestion, let me know, I'd be happy to oblige.


----------



## IronWolf (Oct 8, 2011)

Fulgrim keeps his axe in hand as he replies to Ni "If ye need more light den a fire beetle might be good'n." Fulgrim says, looking off in the direction of the sound he heard.

When everybody is ready, Fulgrim will begin to move in the direction of the sound he heard hoping to let it come into range of his darkvision. He will move slowly, keeping an eye on where he walks as he moves towards the sound.

[sblock=OOC]
Perception -- 1d20+6=22
[/sblock]
[sblock=Mini Stats]
Fulgrim Ironforge
*Initiative:* +3 (+5 when underground)
*AC:* 17 (16 flat-footed, 11 Touch)
*HP:* 28 Current: 28
*CMB:* +5 CMD: 16 Fort: +6 Reflex: +1 Will: +1 

*Damage Reduction:*  1/--

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Great Axe

[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 8, 2011)

The sound doesn't seem to stay still. You definitely get the impression someone is watching you. You are able to eventually figure out which path seems more traveled than the others, though it takes a while to pick your way across the sewers. The sound of flowing water gets louder as you seem to be nearing where this section of sewers joins the canals. Eventually you spot a light up in the distance.









*OOC:*


I'll give you a chance to do a rounds worth of buffs and will try to get the map up sometime Sunday.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 8, 2011)

Vincenzo draws his rapier and uses it to assist his balance while walking the planks


----------



## Qik (Oct 8, 2011)

At the sight of the light, Ni hops off Lu, and whispers in his eidolon's ear.  The creature moves forward, growling, as Ni hangs back.  









*OOC:*


Lu'll move up next to Fulgrim at the front, with Ni back ~15 ft.





 [sblock=Stats]Nimientioquijuil 
Initiative: +2
HP: 9/9
AC: 17 (Touch: 13, Flat-footed: 15)
CMB: -2 CMD: 10 Fort: +1, Ref: +3, Will: +2
Perception: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster I: 9/9
Spells:
- 0: Infinite
- 1: 2/2
Eidolon: Summoned[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Oct 9, 2011)

Fulgrim keeps his axe in hand as he looks ahead to see if he can determine the source of the light ahead.

[sblock=OOC]
Perception -- 1d20+6=20
[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]
Fulgrim Ironforge
*Initiative:* +3 (+5 when underground)
*AC:* 17 (16 flat-footed, 11 Touch)
*HP:* 28 Current: 28
*CMB:* +5 CMD: 16 Fort: +6 Reflex: +1 Will: +1 

*Damage Reduction:*  1/--

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Great Axe
[/sblock]


----------



## Tark (Oct 9, 2011)

Sensing that danger may very well be near Temarel reaches out and plances a hand on Sauvressa who is soon surrounded by a shimmering veil of force.  He then backs up behind the rest endeavouring not to put too much cover between him and potential targets as Sauvressa strides forward beside the dwarf with her Glaive at the ready.









*OOC:*


Mage Armor on Sauvressa.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 10, 2011)

The party can see an old basement whose walls have been partially collapsed to form a nice little defensive hideout. Fulgrim and Lu can just make out a dwarf sharpening his axe by a firepit as smells of an early supper compete with the usual sewer smells.

[sblock=combat information]





Green areas are walls, Grey areas are half walls about 4 feet high, Blue is sewer water with surface 3 feet below walkway, Bridges are fully functional, but more than 3 people on them at any given time is not a good idea

Fulgrim (AA, -3) 28/28
Lu (AA, -4) 11/11 
Ni (AD, -4) 9/9
Sauvressa (AB, -4) 20/20
Temarel (AD, -3) 16/16
Vincenzo (AE, -4) 22/22

Dwarven Warrior[/sblock]









*OOC:*


Sorry about the delay in getting the map up. The party is up. Please use mini stat blocks and map coordinates. Post one round of actions at a time even though you are not technically in initiative just yet.


----------



## Qik (Oct 10, 2011)

Ni looks at the others, uncertain; he whispers to his newfound buddy Fulgrim up ahead, "Shall I try talking to 'im...?"  Lu, meanwhile, tenses, readying itself to move ahead and greet the dwarf if necessary.









*OOC:*


Ni would be happy to attempt a diplomacy roll if the others encouraged him, but combat is a fine option, too.

If Fulgrim and Sauvressa advance, Lu will move to W1, and Ni will move to X-3 (but only once/as long as the others have moved further on so he has a buffer between himself and the dwarf). 






[sblock=Stats]Nimientioquijuil 
Initiative: +2
HP: 9/9
AC: 17 (Touch: 13, Flat-footed: 15)
CMB: -2 CMD: 10 Fort: +1, Ref: +3, Will: +2
Perception: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster I: 9/9
Spells:
- 0: Infinite
- 1: 2/2
Eidolon: Summoned[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Oct 11, 2011)

"A dwarf cookin' in da sewers?" a puzzle Fulgrim whispers back to Ni. "Not sure I likes da look of it, but see what ye can do. We be needin' to learn more 'bout these black hooded cloak folks."

Fulgrim keeps near Ni, just a step or so behind, his axe in hand should it be needed.


[sblock=Mini Stats]
Fulgrim Ironforge
*Initiative:* +3 (+5 when underground)
*AC:* 17 (16 flat-footed, 11 Touch)
*HP:* 28 Current: 28
*CMB:* +5 CMD: 16 Fort: +6 Reflex: +1 Will: +1 

*Damage Reduction:*  1/--

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Great Axe
[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Oct 11, 2011)

Ni calls out to the dwarf apprehensively, still hanging back.  "Uhm, excuse me, fine cellar-dweller?  We were just wondering if you've seen any men in black cloaks around here...we were hoping that they'd oblige us with answering a question or two." [sblock=Stats]Nimientioquijuil 
Initiative: +2
HP: 9/9
AC: 17 (Touch: 13, Flat-footed: 15)
CMB: -2 CMD: 10 Fort: +1, Ref: +3, Will: +2
Perception: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster I: 9/9
Spells:
- 0: Infinite
- 1: 2/2
Eidolon: Summoned[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 11, 2011)

*OOC:*


Anybody helping Ni on this check?


----------



## Qik (Oct 11, 2011)

*OOC:*


Please Note: That could very well be a GM hint.


----------



## Tark (Oct 11, 2011)

"We  do not mean to tresspass on anyone's home here."  Temarel says. "But it is likely some men we are trying to find came through here and we wish to find them."




[sblock=Ministats]
Temarel
Initiative: +5
AC: 17 (14 without shield/flat-footed, 13 Touch)
HP: 16 Current: 16
CMB: +3 CMD: 16 Fort: +1 Reflex: +3 Will: +2
Current Weapon in Hand: None
Summons Left: 5/day
Spells Slots Remaining: 1st: 3

Sauvressa
Initiative: +1
AC: 15 (14 without shield/flat-footed, 11 Touch)
HP: 20 Current: 20
CMB: +6 CMD: 17 Fort: +4 Reflex: +1 Will: +3
Current Weapon in Hand: Masterwork Glaive
[/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 11, 2011)

Vincenzo nods and smiles reassuringly. "Just a few non invasive inquires is all"

[sblock=stat block]
Initiative: +2
AC: AC:  16; AC Touch:  12; AC Flatfooted:  14
HP: 22 Current: 22
CMB:  +4 
CMB:  +6 to Trip* 
CMB:  +7 to Disarm*,***
CMD:  16 
CMD:  18 vs Trip**
CMD:  19 vs Disarm**,*** 
Fort: +4 Reflex: +2 Will: +1
Current Weapon in Hand: +1 Rapier (With ivory handle !)[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Oct 11, 2011)

Fulgrim stands, ready to leap to action if the talks fail.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 11, 2011)

The dwarf looks up, looks the party over, and speaks briefly before returning to his task, aware of your presence, but not really concerned about it. "If you wish to talk, you can enter and talk by the fire. I don't converse at yelling distance with armed strangers."


----------



## IronWolf (Oct 11, 2011)

Fulgrim looks at the others and then back to the dwarf by the fire. Shrugging, Fulgrim says to the others "No sense shoutin'. Let's go."

Fulgrim pauses for a moment, keeps his axe in hand, but keeps it lowered to as not to appear overly aggressive. When the others are ready, Fulgrim will make his way across the bridge towards the dwarf, keeping some distance away once to the other side.

[sblock=OOC]

Perception -- 1d20+6=19

Perception check to look for any others lurking in the shadows or anything unusual near the campfire.  If he does not spot other hidden people, he will make his way to W3.  If he does see something suspicious and deemed dangerous he will alert the others and hold his forward movement.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]
Fulgrim Ironforge
*Initiative:* +3 (+5 when underground)
*AC:* 17 (16 flat-footed, 11 Touch)
*HP:* 28 Current: 28
*CMB:* +5 CMD: 16 Fort: +6 Reflex: +1 Will: +1 

*Damage Reduction:*  1/--

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Great Axe
[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Oct 11, 2011)

Ni smiles, still wearing a hesitant expression on his face, but he's encouraged by the dwarf's words.  "Well, alright then!"  Seeing Fulgrim's wariness, he waits until the barbarian begins to proceed, whispering, "See any black hoods about?".  Once Fulgrim begins to approach the dwarf, Ni follows along, with Lu in front.  Both keep watch for anything suspicious as they make their way over the bridge.[sblock=If we make it over with nothing to alarm us.]Ni shuffles his weight from one foot to the other nervously, while his shadowy eidolon eyes the dwarf impassively.  "Well, sir, we were just on the look out for a group of bandits.  They're known to wear some sort of dark colored garment.  'The Black Ties,' maybe?  Sounds a bit too fancy, actually...Anyway, we were wondering if you've seen anything of that sort of black-wearing nefariousness down in these tunnels."[/sblock][sblock=Actions]Lu moves to V2; Ni to W1.[/sblock]
[sblock=Stats]Nimientioquijuil 
Initiative: +2
HP: 9/9
AC: 17 (Touch: 13, Flat-footed: 15)
CMB: -2 CMD: 10 Fort: +1, Ref: +3, Will: +2
Perception: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster I: 9/9
Spells:
- 0: Infinite
- 1: 2/2
Eidolon: Summoned[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 11, 2011)

Those who cross over see a tengu resting on a bedroll just inside what looks like a sleeping alcove and a half orc with a large flail in his hand standing guard at an opening to a small room in the corner. Both seem aware of you, but don't seem to take much immediate action or show any immediate concern about your presence.

[sblock=Fulgrim]You also hear some sounds to the north as if someone is moving about there, but they seem to be staying in the water or behind cover for the time being, as you are unable to pinpoint their exact location.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 12, 2011)

vincenzo crosses over and joins the others in the campfire light by the Dwarf's invitation.


----------



## IronWolf (Oct 12, 2011)

Fulgrim stands at the edge of the light of the fire, the flickering flames casting shadows about his shaved head as he stands, axe down, hand on its haft. He keeps a wary eye out and makes a silent nod towards the north to indicate something unseen in that direction. While uncertain if Ni will pick up on it, he suspects Vincenzo will from past adventures together. 


[sblock=Mini Stats]
Fulgrim Ironforge
*Initiative:* +3 (+5 when underground)
*AC:* 17 (16 flat-footed, 11 Touch)
*HP:* 28 Current: 28
*CMB:* +5 CMD: 16 Fort: +6 Reflex: +1 Will: +1 

*Damage Reduction:*  1/--

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Great Axe
[/sblock]


----------



## Tark (Oct 12, 2011)

Sauvressa's grip on her glaive tightens as Temarel joins Vincenzo.  She stays by the dwarf's side trying to split her attention between the sewer people and whatever seems to ahve caught Fulgrim's attention.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 12, 2011)

The dwarf considers his response carefully before replying. "Can't say I've heard of any black ties down here; that sounds more like you want the noble's district with their fancy balls. As for here, I really haven't seen anything out of the normal routine aside from you folks."


----------



## IronWolf (Oct 12, 2011)

As Fulgrim stands he scans their camp for any signs of poorly concealed black cloaks.

[sblock=OOC]
Perception -- 1d20+6=10
[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]
Fulgrim Ironforge
*Initiative:* +3 (+5 when underground)
*AC:* 17 (16 flat-footed, 11 Touch)
*HP:* 28 Current: 28
*CMB:* +5 CMD: 16 Fort: +6 Reflex: +1 Will: +1 

*Damage Reduction:*  1/--

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Great Axe
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 12, 2011)

Vincenzo chooses a spot that will allow him to keep an eye off to the north , while remaining as a proper guest. Using his empty hand to gesture with he asks, "So, Other then you folks here, Do you know of any one else down here in the storm drain levels of town?"


----------



## Qik (Oct 14, 2011)

Unable to contain his nervous energy, Ni adds, "Yeah, I mean, that'd be a real help, just to know what kind of traffic you get down here, whether you've seen any nefarious looking individuals, or otherwise malcontents, or whether it's relatively quiet save you friendly folk...."  Although it's clear he could talk to no end, he checks himself there, unconsciously swatting away Lu's small tail.   [sblock=Stats]Nimientioquijuil 
Initiative: +2
HP: 9/9
AC: 17 (Touch: 13, Flat-footed: 15)
CMB: -2 CMD: 10 Fort: +1, Ref: +3, Will: +2
Perception: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster I: 9/9
Spells:
- 0: Infinite
- 1: 2/2
Eidolon: Summoned[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 14, 2011)

The dwarf just chuckles. "Nefarious? Malcontents? I suspect most people up top would consider anyone who routinely lived or traveled down here to fall under both categories without giving it a second thought. Most people who choose the fringe lifestyle aren't exactly going to be pillars of the community; the rest have had their choice made for them. As for recent activity, you'd have to ask Theo, if he's not busy, of course. Smash, let Theo know we have guests." The half orc standing guard at the door just shrugs and disappears for a second. You hear a slightly muffled conversation before he reappears. "The boss will be out shortly. Go ahead and have a seat by the fire."

Those who are observing the area to the north continue to hear the occasional sound, but it appears that for the most part, who ever is there is content to sit and wait to see how this plays out.


----------



## Qik (Oct 15, 2011)

Ni takes a seat by the fire, crossing his legs and watching the flames for a while; Lu joins him at his side, although the eidolon remains vigilant.  As boredom sets in, Ni preoccupies himself by shaping minuscule fire elementals out of the dancing sparks: the tiny beings frolic for a moment as the flames rise, then return to wherever they came from, leaving only conventional fire. [sblock=Stats]Nimientioquijuil 
Initiative: +2
HP: 9/9
AC: 17 (Touch: 13, Flat-footed: 15)
CMB: -2 CMD: 10 Fort: +1, Ref: +3, Will: +2
Perception: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster I: 9/9
Spells:
- 0: Infinite
- 1: 2/2
Eidolon: Summoned[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Oct 15, 2011)

Fulgrim moves closer to the fire, his axe at his side. He takes another glance around the fire and then positions himself to have keep the direction he approached from behind him to allow an escape route if it became necessary. He then kneels to one knee.

In a low voice, trying to keep it down so only those near the fire can hear, particularly the dwarf that offered the invite. "Ye got somethin' in the water over d'ere?" Fulgrim says with a nod to the direction of the noise.

[sblock=Mini Stats]
Fulgrim Ironforge
*Initiative:* +3 (+5 when underground)
*AC:* 17 (16 flat-footed, 11 Touch)
*HP:* 28 Current: 28
*CMB:* +5 CMD: 16 Fort: +6 Reflex: +1 Will: +1 

*Damage Reduction:*  1/--

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Great Axe
[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 17, 2011)

"Probably just some friends who don't quite trust your intentions. Happens all the time," the dwarf shrugs as he continues sharpening his axe. After a few minutes, a comparatively well dressed tiefling emerges from the small room. "How exactly can we help you fine folk?"


----------



## Qik (Oct 17, 2011)

Nimientioquijuil's uneasiness is deepened by the dwarf's offhand comments; his nervous fidgeting increases as he watches him sharpen his blade.  At the tiefling's appearance, he seems relieved to be able to turn his attention elsewhere.  Bowing his head in a sign of respect, he says, "Ah yes, thank you, see, thankyouforseeingus.  My and my friends here - well, really, we've just met, but they seem to be good peoples - myself and my newfound friends here were wondering if you could aid us in our task of locating a grouping of thieves and ne'erdogoods known for concealing their identity under black cloaks.  We have reason to believe they inhabit these here sewers..." As he says this line, Ni can't help but glance at the dwarf sharpening his axe.  "So, anyway, we were wondering if you fine folk had any information at all in this regard, any at all, it would be very much appreciated."  Stopping his stream of words abruptly, Ni issues a smile full of hope at the man. [sblock=Stats]Nimientioquijuil 
Initiative: +2
HP: 9/9
AC: 17 (Touch: 13, Flat-footed: 15)
CMB: -2 CMD: 10 Fort: +1, Ref: +3, Will: +2
Perception: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster I: 9/9
Spells:
- 0: Infinite
- 1: 2/2
Eidolon: Summoned[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 18, 2011)

*OOC:*


 A point of information: How many cloaked thieves were there? Was the height of the persons noticed? (Short vs human height vs larger) ?


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 18, 2011)

*OOC:*


Half a dozen or so of various sizes, all wearing the same kind of black mask.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 18, 2011)

*OOC:*


 great, we are potentially looking right at the perps and no way to prove it.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 18, 2011)

*OOC:*


No one's tried Sense Motive yet, so you have no way of knowing.


----------



## Qik (Oct 18, 2011)

Ni attempts to assess the honesty of their hosts, and whispers to Lu to do the same.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 18, 2011)

*OOC:*


I'm trying to give Tark a chance to weigh in before I continue, so responses may be limited for a while.


----------



## IronWolf (Oct 18, 2011)

Fulgrim remains kneeling on one knee, propped slightly on the haft of his axe as he watches the others in the light of the fire dancing about. He seems puzzled by the dwarf's response to the query on the sounds in the water and keeps his guard up.  Fulgrim continues to let Ni do the talking while he keeps an eye out on anything else approaching this makeshift camp.

[sblock=OOC]
Perception Check -- 1d20+6=14
[/sblock]
[sblock=Mini Stats]
Fulgrim Ironforge
*Initiative:* +3 (+5 when underground)
*AC:* 17 (16 flat-footed, 11 Touch)
*HP:* 28 Current: 28
*CMB:* +5 CMD: 16 Fort: +6 Reflex: +1 Will: +1 

*Damage Reduction:*  1/--

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Great Axe
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 18, 2011)

sunshadow21 said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> No one's tried Sense Motive yet, so you have no way of knowing.











*OOC:*


heh, here we go then!


----------



## Tark (Oct 18, 2011)

sunshadow21 said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> I'm trying to give Tark a chance to weigh in before I continue, so responses may be limited for a while.












*OOC:*


Sorry been busy. Also I'm the last person that needs to be making sense motive rolls what with my negative wisdom score and all that. Might as well roll jsut for laughs. 








Temarel pipes in. "My apologies good sir.  We do not mean to intrude on your abode we are simple searching for a group of thieves that may have used this passage way as a means of escape."


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 18, 2011)

*OOC:*


I completely understand the being busy. Don't worry about it.







As you get settled in, you observe your hosts mostly going back to normal business, if they weren't already doing so. The dwarf finishes sharpening his axe, and after putting it away on his back, turns his attention to the fire and the stew over it. The tengu appears to watching the dwarf and the stew. Those watching the north see what appears to be a merfolk and some land based humanoid playing cards along the edge of the walkway leading out to an open air canal. The half orc still has his weapon out and is staring you down still, taking his apparent role as bodyguard seriously, and the tiefling is observing the party, taking their measure before fully responding. Aside from the tiefling and his bodyguard, the others don't seem to be particularly concerned about your presence. The tiefling does not seem surprised at your presence, but is not worried about it either. "Please, make yourselves comfortable while we talk. We are not the richest of folk, but we do try to be good hosts to those who prove friendly enough to talk. Perhaps you could describe those whom you seek a little more clearly. As my pint sized lieutaneant pointed out, most who we see down here could potentially qualify as "thieves" and whatever similar terms you care to use when using the standards of those who live normal lives above."


----------



## Qik (Oct 18, 2011)

Ni senses the relative relaxation among the sewer-dwellers, and he responds in kind.  "Well, sir, we don't really have much to go on.  As we said, the individuals in question seem to appear periodically in the neighborhood above; they all tend to wear the same sort of black mask to conceal their identity, and there seems to be a half dozen or so of them.  They recently robbed a nobleman (or some other sort of wealthy fellow), who was the individual who hired us to track down and retrieve his stolen goods.  I'm afraid we don't have beyond that.  Have you an awareness of anyone who fits their description?" [sblock=Stats]Nimientioquijuil 
Initiative: +2
HP: 9/9
AC: 17 (Touch: 13, Flat-footed: 15)
CMB: -2 CMD: 10 Fort: +1, Ref: +3, Will: +2
Perception: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster I: 9/9
Spells:
- 0: Infinite
- 1: 2/2
Eidolon: Summoned[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 18, 2011)

The tiefling ponders that for a few minutes before replying,  "I don't know anything about black masks, but there is a group that periodically goes in that direction, and usually have something they want to unload on their way back. They claim that they are on some kind of training excursion, and that the actual theft is done simply to keep the simulation as real as possible for their recruits. They passed by yesterday afternoon with some magically sealed bag full of coins. What stolen goods are you looking for precisely?"









*OOC:*


Don't forget you have the token from the halfling with seal like stamp on it.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 18, 2011)

Vincenzo puts his rapier away while listening to the conversation.

"Training excursion?"


----------



## Qik (Oct 18, 2011)

"That sounds like it exactly," says Ni.  "Did the seal happen to look like this?" he adds, producing the token the halfling gave them.










*OOC:*


Between showing up late to recruiting, and having a lot of info in the DWI thread, it's hard to keep track of specifics like that seal.  Thanks for mentioning it.





[sblock=Stats]Nimientioquijuil 
Initiative: +2
HP: 9/9
AC: 17 (Touch: 13, Flat-footed: 15)
CMB: -2 CMD: 10 Fort: +1, Ref: +3, Will: +2
Perception: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster I: 9/9
Spells:
- 0: Infinite
- 1: 2/2
Eidolon: Summoned[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Oct 19, 2011)

Fulgrim keeps a steady gaze upon the half-orc.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 19, 2011)

"That's what they called it. I learned a long time ago, one doesn't ask unnecessary questions down here." The tiefling shrugged as he looked at the token Ni pulls out. "Looks like it might be; I'll go check." The tiefling goes back into his room as Fulgrim and the half orc continue to stare down each other. He returns shortly with a bag in his hand. "Appears to be so. Might I ask what you know of what happened in exchange for giving you the bag? Some of my folks worry we may be seen as abetting some kind of serious crime up there, so it would be nice to know precisely what kind of things they do."


----------



## Qik (Oct 19, 2011)

Ni bobs up and down vigorously.  "Yesyes, of course.  The group seems to target the neighborhood above either for training purposes, like you said, or when they're in need of some, shall we say, 'easily-obtainable supplementary income.'  The local constable and his family have a history of physical ailments, which impedes his ability to pursue the issue."  Looking at his companions, Ni says, "Did I cover everything?" before turning back to the man.  "We do very much appreciate your help, good sir."  [sblock=Stats]Nimientioquijuil 
Initiative: +2
HP: 9/9
AC: 17 (Touch: 13, Flat-footed: 15)
CMB: -2 CMD: 10 Fort: +1, Ref: +3, Will: +2
Perception: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster I: 9/9
Spells:
- 0: Infinite
- 1: 2/2
Eidolon: Summoned[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Oct 20, 2011)

Fulgrim nods to Ni as he finishes telling the tiefling what the group knew, his eyes not leaving the half-orc.

[sblock=Mini Stats]
Fulgrim Ironforge
*Initiative:* +3 (+5 when underground)
*AC:* 17 (16 flat-footed, 11 Touch)
*HP:* 28 Current: 28
*CMB:* +5 CMD: 16 Fort: +6 Reflex: +1 Will: +1 

*Damage Reduction:*  1/--

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Great Axe
[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 20, 2011)

At this point, the dwarf is trying hard not to laugh at the staredown between the half orc and Fulgrim.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 21, 2011)

Vincenzo watches for any movement from where he stands, listening for movement.


----------



## Tark (Oct 21, 2011)

"More information about down here would be appreciated."  Temarel says. "After our experience under that mansion I did not expect _people_ to be living here let alone polite ones."

"Do not trust the demon blooded beloved."  Sauvressa says her entire being exhibiting agitation in the presence of the Tiefling. "His very blood is a cancerous taint from the lower planes."

Temarel smiles weakly and waves her off trying to make sure the Tiefling disregards her.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 21, 2011)

The tiefling just chuckles at Sauvressa's comment."Most down here would claim that it is devil's blood. I'm not chaotic enough for their tastes. As for why we are down here, folks will find a way to live just about anywhere they can. While I've no doubt that some portions of the sewers and basements in this city are uninhabitable, this portion is not, and while others may disagree with my view, I see no reason to be uncivil just because we live on the fringe of society. I am vaguely familiar with the story of the constable. Those who dropped off this bag speak of him derisively, yet they only seem to come around when he isn't immediately around to reply, which is highly suggestive." He hands the bag to Ni as he turns to go back into his private quarters, speaking to the dwarf briefly. "Let me know when supper is ready." The half orc follows, taking up his station at the entry way once more, giving Fulgrim one final glare.


----------



## Qik (Oct 21, 2011)

Ni nods as the man passes him the sealed bag of coins.  "My most profuse gratitude and gracious utterings, good man."  Turning to the others, he says, "Shall we?"  The gnome is clearly pleased at the amicable resolution to the situation, and at the prospect of making friends with the under-dwellers.

As the group advances beyond the camp, Ni begins to have Lu search for tracks from the Black Hoods. [sblock=Stats]Nimientioquijuil 
Initiative: +2
HP: 9/9
AC: 17 (Touch: 13, Flat-footed: 15)
CMB: -2 CMD: 10 Fort: +1, Ref: +3, Will: +2
Perception: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster I: 9/9
Spells:
- 0: Infinite
- 1: 2/2
Eidolon: Summoned[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Oct 21, 2011)

Fulgrim acknowledges the half-orc's glare with a nod, a broad smile breaking across his face as the two part. Standing, Fulgrim steps backwards a step and half and addresses the dwarf near the fire. "Thank ye for the time at yer fire. The best to ye."

Fulgrim nods in agreement to Ni. "Time ta be settin' off we shall."

Fulgrim heads out of camp with Ni and Lu. Looking apprehensively at Lu, still not entirely comfortable with such conjurations or magic he also seeks to aid Lu in finding any tracks.

[sblock=OOC]

Aid Another, Survival -- 1d20+5=24

[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 22, 2011)

Once out of ear shot (hopefully) Vincenzo asks, "Playing the Tiefling's advocate here, would he have a still sealed bag and hand it over to investigators like us if he was guilty of something nefarious?"


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 22, 2011)

*OOC:*


Your Sense Motive suggests that everything the man said, he meant, and while he clearly did not tell you everything he knew about life in the sewers, you feel he shared whatever information he had on the questions you asked.







The party is able to follow the trail for a short while longer before it goes straight into a solid wall. No amount of investigation on your part is able to figure out anything beyond that.


----------



## Qik (Oct 22, 2011)

Ni shrugs.  "Maybe, maybe not.  Perhaps he is a despicable bloke, and only felt in this instance that he was better off aiding us rather than resisting us.  Perhaps he's a kind-hearted, misunderstood man who was unaware of the full nefariousness of these black cloaks.   Maybe he just really liked us.  Or maybe our beards frightened him into cooperation."  Stroking his nonexistent beard, Ni strides boldly in the wake of Fulgrim and Lumoi'es as they search for tracks. 
*  *  *
After spending a frustrating amount of time inspecting the wall, Ni curses at it, first in Sylvan, than in Celestial ("Surprisingly, Celestial is an exceedingly satisfactory language to curse in, if you know what you're doing.")  Turning to the others, he says, "Do we reverse?"









*OOC:*


I'm assuming that means there's nothing for us to see here.





[sblock=Stats]Nimientioquijuil 
Initiative: +2
HP: 9/9
AC: 17 (Touch: 13, Flat-footed: 15)
CMB: -2 CMD: 10 Fort: +1, Ref: +3, Will: +2
Perception: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster I: 9/9
Spells:
- 0: Infinite
- 1: 2/2
Eidolon: Summoned[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Oct 22, 2011)

Fulgrim studies the wall, poking at it with his axe handle a bit and finally shrugging, giving the wall a swift kick with his booted foot.

Replying to Ni's suggestion of reversing, "I guess we do reverse."


[sblock=Mini Stats]
Fulgrim Ironforge
*Initiative:* +3 (+5 when underground)
*AC:* 17 (16 flat-footed, 11 Touch)
*HP:* 28 Current: 28
*CMB:* +5 CMD: 16 Fort: +6 Reflex: +1 Will: +1 

*Damage Reduction:*  1/--

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Great Axe
[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 22, 2011)

*OOC:*


Gotta leave open plot points for others and/or myself to feed off of later.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 22, 2011)

Vincenzo looks up to the cieling, then down to the floor looking for some sort of opening, Yet finds nuthin.

"Wasn't there a wizard or two we need to talk to?"


----------



## Qik (Oct 22, 2011)

Ni snaps his fingers.  "Right!  Of course!  'Find the coin, bring it to the wizards.'  Or something.  Anyway, let's go!  We're off to see the wizard!"  Ni hops onto the half-in-focus Lu's back, who begins to trot off in the direction of the sewer's exit.


----------



## Tark (Oct 22, 2011)

"Is anyone else concerned that this seems like a lot of effort to go through for simple loot?"


----------



## IronWolf (Oct 22, 2011)

Fulgrim also begins to head to the sewer's exit with Ni and Lu, grumbling quietly.

Guess we'll see what's in store fer us." Fulgrim replies to Temarel.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 23, 2011)

vincenzo is not feeling too good about this 'too easy of a job'.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 23, 2011)

*OOC:*


Paranoid PCs. I love it. Can't even trust their own employer. If you had fought your way through that encounter,  I doubt you would have found it that easy.







[sblock=rewards]Experience
CR 5 Money Retrieval 1600 xp total/ 400 xp each[/sblock]

Where are you going now? Back to the guardhouse or on to the cook's house?


----------



## IronWolf (Oct 23, 2011)

"We got da coins, eh? Now offta' the cook's house?" Fulgrim asks upon reaching the surface. "We could be workin' on dat beard again in no time if we get'em dropped off."


[sblock=Mini Stats]
Fulgrim Ironforge
*Initiative:* +3 (+5 when underground)
*AC:* 17 (16 flat-footed, 11 Touch)
*HP:* 28 Current: 28
*CMB:* +5 CMD: 16 Fort: +6 Reflex: +1 Will: +1 

*Damage Reduction:*  1/--

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Great Axe
[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Oct 23, 2011)

"Cook's house it is!  Hope he's got some food for us..." says Ni from the back of Lu, rubbing his belly in an exaggerated fashion. [sblock=Stats]Nimientioquijuil 
Initiative: +2
HP: 9/9
AC: 17 (Touch: 13, Flat-footed: 15)
CMB: -2 CMD: 10 Fort: +1, Ref: +3, Will: +2
Perception: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster I: 9/9
Spells:
- 0: Infinite
- 1: 2/2
Eidolon: Summoned[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 23, 2011)

"Cook's house it is then. I hope our employer will be pleased. The guard may not like what we found out though"


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 23, 2011)

You head off to the address provided to you by the halfling servant. It's in a neighborhood on the edge of town that is still partially rural in nature. The house itself is a  good sized cottage surrounded by a small yard bordered by a white picket fence, and a corresponding gate. Windows abound on the place, but the curtains are drawn on all of them presently. You go up the walkway to the front door, knock, and no one answers. There is also a lovely walkway that continues on to the back of the property.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 23, 2011)

"I can check the back if you all would like me to."


----------



## Qik (Oct 23, 2011)

"We'll go with you," says Ni from atop of Lu. [sblock=Stats]Nimientioquijuil 
Initiative: +2
HP: 9/9
AC: 17 (Touch: 13, Flat-footed: 15)
CMB: -2 CMD: 10 Fort: +1, Ref: +3, Will: +2
Perception: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster I: 9/9
Spells:
- 0: Infinite
- 1: 2/2
Eidolon: Summoned[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Oct 23, 2011)

"P'haps da owner is out back." Fulgrim nods as the others voice their intentions of following the walking path around back.


[sblock=Mini Stats]
Fulgrim Ironforge
*Initiative:* +3 (+5 when underground)
*AC:* 17 (16 flat-footed, 11 Touch)
*HP:* 28 Current: 28
*CMB:* +5 CMD: 16 Fort: +6 Reflex: +1 Will: +1 

*Damage Reduction:*  1/--

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Great Axe
[/sblock]


----------



## Tark (Oct 24, 2011)

Temarel makes no comment as he follows the others.  Sauvressa stares at the house with intense suspicion as she follows.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 24, 2011)

You pass a beautiful herb garden as the path leads you back to a where the driveway on the other side of the house meets up with a small unloading yard with a small carriage house on one side, and a large service door to the basement on the house side. You don't see or here anything out of the ordinary either on your way or while back here.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 24, 2011)

*"HELLO!"*, calls vincenzo.


----------



## IronWolf (Oct 24, 2011)

"Whelp, if'n the cook is 'ere, he knows it now!" Fulgrim states.


[sblock=Mini Stats]
Fulgrim Ironforge
*Initiative:* +3 (+5 when underground)
*AC:* 17 (16 flat-footed, 11 Touch)
*HP:* 28 Current: 28
*CMB:* +5 CMD: 16 Fort: +6 Reflex: +1 Will: +1 

*Damage Reduction:*  1/--

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Great Axe
[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 24, 2011)

You get no response, but Temeral hears some odd noises that don't seem right coming from the other side of the cellar doors while you are waiting for one.


----------



## IronWolf (Oct 24, 2011)

Fulgrim moves toward to the cellar doors to take a closer look, stopping short of opening them. Fulgrim keeps his axe in hand.

[sblock=OOC]

This of course assumes Temeral let the group know about the sounds.

Perception -- 1d20+6=9
[/sblock]
[sblock=Mini Stats]
Fulgrim Ironforge
*Initiative:* +3 (+5 when underground)
*AC:* 17 (16 flat-footed, 11 Touch)
*HP:* 28 Current: 28
*CMB:* +5 CMD: 16 Fort: +6 Reflex: +1 Will: +1 

*Damage Reduction:*  1/--

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Great Axe
[/sblock]


----------



## Tark (Oct 24, 2011)

Sauvresa moves to the cellar doors as well glaive at the ready to strike whatever comes through.

Standing back a short distance Temarel remarks.

"Well, shall we?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 24, 2011)

*OOC:*


assumeing ironwolf's assumtion .. .. .. ..





 

Vincenzo slowly and quietly draws his rapier.


----------



## Qik (Oct 25, 2011)

Ni hops off Lu, and his eidolon joins the others near the door.  Laughing nervously, the gnome puts a hand on Fulgrim's shoulder, whispering, "May your beard guide you, friend," before putting a bit of space between himself and whatever's to come.









*OOC:*


Lu up front, Ni casts Guidance on Fulgrim (+1 on one attack roll or saving throw), and then drops back 15 ft.





 [sblock=Stats]Nimientioquijuil 
Initiative: +2
HP: 9/9
AC: 17 (Touch: 13, Flat-footed: 15)
CMB: -2 CMD: 10 Fort: +1, Ref: +3, Will: +2
Perception: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster I: 9/9
Spells:
- 0: Infinite
- 1: 2/2
Eidolon: Summoned[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Oct 25, 2011)

Fulgrim nods to Ni as the gnome touches his shoulder, a seriousness crossing the dwarf's face as the others take up their positions about the cellar door. He takes a look about, allowing each to get into their desired position and then signals with his hand his intent to open the cellar door.

Keeping his one hand on his great axe, Fulgrim leans down to reach the handle of the cellar door and gives a tug on the cellar door to open it. 


[sblock=Mini Stats]
Fulgrim Ironforge
*Initiative:* +3 (+5 when underground)
*AC:* 17 (16 flat-footed, 11 Touch)
*HP:* 28 Current: 28
*CMB:* +5 CMD: 16 Fort: +6 Reflex: +1 Will: +1 

*Damage Reduction:*  1/--

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Great Axe
[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 25, 2011)

You have a 10 wide stairs going down to a basement cellar, which, at least from the area you can see, as been completely trashed, something that would go along with the crashing and smashing you are hearing from the part of the room you can't see.


----------



## Qik (Oct 25, 2011)

Ni pulls out his crossbow and utters a brief incantation, illuminating the weapon.  Holding it in to his chest, he waits for the front-runners to begin moving, and he then follows. [sblock=Stats]Nimientioquijuil 
Initiative: +2
HP: 9/9
AC: 17 (Touch: 13, Flat-footed: 15)
CMB: -2 CMD: 10 Fort: +1, Ref: +3, Will: +2
Perception: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster I: 9/9
Spells:
- 0: Infinite
- 1: 2/2
Eidolon: Summoned[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Oct 25, 2011)

Fulgrim takes one more quick look at his companions and signals that a noise has been heard if they have not heard it yet. He then motions his intent to proceed down the steps, hoping the others will follow.

With that Fulgrim grasps the axe handle in both his hands and sets off down the steps into the cellar keeping his eyes and ears alert as he moves.

[sblock=OOC]
Perception -- 1d20+6=17
[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]
Fulgrim Ironforge
*Initiative:* +3 (+5 when underground)
*AC:* 17 (16 flat-footed, 11 Touch)
*HP:* 28 Current: 28
*CMB:* +5 CMD: 16 Fort: +6 Reflex: +1 Will: +1 

*Damage Reduction:*  1/--

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Great Axe
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 25, 2011)

Vincenzo follows, sword already drawn.


----------



## Tark (Oct 25, 2011)

Touching Sauvressa's shoulder to give her a spell of protection he follows behind Vincenzo with Sauvressa close in front.

[sblock=OOC]Mage armor on sauvressa[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 26, 2011)

As you descend the stairs, you see what what normally a probably a very nice and well stocked cellar in complete chaos. Bags in various stats of repair, cooking ingredients of all kind, and smashed barrels and shelves cover the floor and the air is filled with the smell of a perfectly cooked cheese pasta. It doesn't take you long to spot the source of the mess, though seeing it does not really help you figure out what you are up against. All you can tell is that it appears to be a unusually fleshy looking humanoid, that seems to have a few blood stains on it already. It seems to notice you, and stops bashing on the shelf it had been trying to destroy as it has already destroyed all the smaller containers that you can see.

[sblock=map and combat information]







Fulgrim (B, 1) 28/28
Lu (C, 1) 11/11 
Ni (C, -1) 9/9
Sauvressa (C, 0) 20/20
Temarel (B, -1) 16/16
Vincenzo (B, 0) 22/22

It (E, 11)[/sblock]









*OOC:*


We are in initiative. The party is up.


----------



## IronWolf (Oct 26, 2011)

Fulgrim raises his axe in defense and calls back to Ni and Temarel "Uh, Ni, Temarel - what is *dis* thing?"

The dwarf walks forward, his axe raised and ready to strike if the fleshy looking thing moves to attack the party.

[sblock=OOC]

Fulgrim moves to C3 and readies an action to attack the creature if it moves threateningly towards the party.

Attack Roll if Ready Action needed -- 1d20+5=20
Damage -- 1d12+7=10

[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]
Fulgrim Ironforge
*Initiative:* +3 (+5 when underground)
*AC:* 17 (16 flat-footed, 11 Touch)
*HP:* 28 Current: 28
*CMB:* +5 CMD: 16 Fort: +6 Reflex: +1 Will: +1 

*Damage Reduction:*  1/--

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Great Axe
[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Oct 26, 2011)

Ni squints, attempting to size up the fleshy creature.  "Whatever it is, it sure doesn't look friendly."

Moving into the room, Ni scoops up a pile of dirt.  Holding the clump to his mouth, he says in a sing-songy voice, "Join us...," as he blows into the pile.  The dust shoots forth exaggeratedly, and after an instant of swirling, coalesces into the form of a dog, which instantly sets itself on the fleshy creature.

Meanwhile, Lu draws even with Fulgrim, growling at the unidentified creature.
[sblock=Actions]Ni moves to B3, summons a celestial riding dog at C8. Stats are as listed in the link, save that I want to replace Skill Focus with Weapon Focus (Bite), which brings its bite attack to +4.  

The dog moves to D12 and attacks the flesh-thing.

Lu moves to D3; think I'll forgo the charge for now, as the penalty is brutal at this level, and it sets Lu up to get knocked out in one round.[/sblock] [sblock=Stats]Nimientioquijuil 
Initiative: +2
HP: 9/9
AC: 17 (Touch: 13, Flat-footed: 15)
CMB: -2 CMD: 10 Fort: +1, Ref: +3, Will: +2
Perception: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster I: 8/9
Spells:
- 0: Infinite
- 1: 2/2
Eidolon: Summoned[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 26, 2011)

*OOC:*


How are you summoning the dog? In order to use to your spell like ability to do so, you have to dismiss Lu.


----------



## Qik (Oct 26, 2011)

*OOC:*


The master summoner can have one summon monster SLA in effect while his eidolon is out.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 26, 2011)

*OOC:*


Lu can charge, though he will have to deal with the hard corner in his attack roll.


----------



## Qik (Oct 26, 2011)

*OOC:*


Actions edited.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 26, 2011)

*OOC:*















*OOC:*


The dog can get to D10 before he is out of the range of what the spell allows, as I believe he as to stay in close range the entire time.







Fulgrim steps up with Ni and Lu right behind him. Ni summons a celestial dog who moves forward and attacks, landing a good solid bite, despite the hard corner. In exchange, a spurt of hot liquid escapes the wound as the creature breathes and the area around him fills with a very sweet tasty smelling fog (Any inside it need to make a DC 13 fort save or gain the nauseated condition as they are unable to concentrate as their stomachs force them to focus on the prospect of supper.) The hint of a deliciously cooked pasta becomes stronger.

[sblock=map and combat information]





Celestial Dog (D,10) 16/17
Fulgrim (C, 5) 28/28
Lu (D, 5) 11/11 
Ni (B, 5) 9/9
Sauvressa (C, 0) 20/20
Temarel (B, -1) 16/16
Vincenzo (B, 0) 22/22

It (E, 11) 13 damage (hurt)[/sblock]









*OOC:*


Temeral and Vincenzo still to go. The celestial dog needs a fort save.


----------



## Qik (Oct 26, 2011)

*OOC:*


Not trying to be difficult, but as the rules read in the conjuration section here, the creature can wander out of range once it has been summoned.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 27, 2011)

Crap! i screwed up and hit the edid insteadof the quote on this post! I have no idea what it was, aso I hope it was not important! sorry!!!

  [sblock=Mini Stats] 
 Vincenzo's link
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 16 *touch:* 12 *flat footed: *14
*HP:* 22 Current: 22
*BAB:* +2
*CMB:*  +4 = [BAB (2) + STR (2) + Misc (00)]
*CMB: * +6 to Trip* 
*CMB:*  +7 to Disarm*,***
*CMD: * 16 = [10 + BAB (2) + STR (2) + DEX (2) + Misc (00)]
*CMD:*  18 vs Trip**
*CMD:*  19 vs Disarm**,***
   * +2 to CMB for Disarm and Trip (Improved Disarm Feat, Improved Trip Feat)
  ** +2 to CMD for Disarm and Trip (Improved Disarm Feat, Improved Trip Feat)
 *** +1 to CMB/CMD Disarm and Bluff to Feint (Deceptive Strike)

*Fort:* +4
*Reflex:* +2
*Will:* +1
*Resistance:*[/COLOR] none

*Current Weapon in Hand:* +1 ivory handled Rapier (off hand is always empty as per style of fighting)

 [/sblock]


----------



## Tark (Oct 27, 2011)

*OOC:*


Similar issue different place.  Also Ni is correct.  Summons can go as far as they need.  The range just indicates the range in which they cna be popped into existence.







"Whatever it is I don't have a clear shot at it!  Lure it into the open!"

As Temarel attempts to unravel the puzzle of this creature Sauvressa advances her glaive upraised as she begins a warsong born from the heart of the hottest celestial stars.

Actions:
Sauvressa: Double move to C11
Temarel:Move to B6 cast Guidance on himself.

[sblock=Ministats]
Temarel
Initiative: +5
AC: 17 (14 without shield/flat-footed, 13 Touch)
HP: 16 Current: 16
CMB: +3 CMD: 16 Fort: +1 Reflex: +3 Will: +2
Current Weapon in Hand: None
Summons Left: 5/day
Spells Slots Remaining: 1st: 1

Sauvressa
Initiative: +1
AC: 19 (18 without shield/flat-footed, 11 Touch)
HP: 20 Current: 20
CMB: +6 CMD: 17 Fort: +4 Reflex: +1 Will: +3
Current Weapon in Hand: Masterwork Glaive
Spell Effects going: Mage Armor
[/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## Qik (Oct 27, 2011)

*OOC:*


Ni already cast Guidance on Fulgrim; I'm not sure if it stacks or not.


----------



## IronWolf (Oct 27, 2011)

*OOC:*




Both provide a competence bonus. They don't stack. 

Fulgrim appreciates the attention though!


----------



## Tark (Oct 27, 2011)

*OOC:*


Noted and changed.  Also unless it's extraplanar I have no idea what this thing is.  Skill points aren't something summoner's are good at.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 28, 2011)

Both Vincenzo and Sauvressa notice that the pasta smell gets stronger as they approach the creature, with the delicate scent of various herbs and spices becoming noticable. The creature shifts to the edge of the fog, and you here a solid yelp come from the dog.

[sblock=map and combat information]





Anyone inside  the red square needs to make a DC 13 fort save or gain the nauseated condition as they  are unable to concentrate as their stomachs force them to focus on the  prospect of supper.

Celestial Dog (D,10) 8/17
Fulgrim (C, 3) 28/28
Lu (D, 3) 11/11 
Ni (B, 3) 9/9
Sauvressa (C, 11) 20/20
Temarel (B, 6) 16/16
Vincenzo (B, 12) 22/22

It (D, 11) 13 damage (hurt)[/sblock]









*OOC:*


The party is up.


----------



## Tark (Oct 28, 2011)

"Why does it smell delicious!"

"That is the smell of darkest evil beloved!"

As Sauvressa finishes she lunges foward with a savage series of kicks and crescendo's her song into a cutting beam of light that tears into the creatures flesh.

"Sauvressa!  Get it out of the fog so the others can get to it!"

Doing as commanded Sauvressa backs away keeping the creature within reach of the glaive while Temarel prepares to fire.

Temarel:
Move to B8
Ready Action to fire on creature when it steps out of fog.

Attack rolls for Sauvressa: 







*OOC:*


Glad I got those out of the way






After attacks Sauvressa 5ft shifts to B10

[sblock=Ministats]
Temarel
Initiative: +5
AC: 17 (14 without shield/flat-footed, 13 Touch)
HP: 16 Current: 16
CMB: +3 CMD: 16 Fort: +1 Reflex: +3 Will: +2
Current Weapon in Hand: None
Summons Left: 5/day
Spells Slots Remaining: 1st: 1
Spell effects: Guidance

Sauvressa
Initiative: +1
AC: 19 (18 without shield/flat-footed, 11 Touch)
HP: 20 Current: 20
CMB: +6 CMD: 17 Fort: +4 Reflex: +1 Will: +3
Current Weapon in Hand: Masterwork Glaive
Spell Effects going: Mage Armor
[/sblock][/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 28, 2011)

> "Why does it smell delicious!"
> 
> "That is the smell of darkest evil beloved!"




How can something so good be so evil.


----------



## Qik (Oct 28, 2011)

*OOC:*


If we have agreed that the rules allow a summon to move out of the initial spell range, then could I get the dog moved to D12?  It'd make a big impact on my action, since it would allow Lu to charge.  Also, the dog's starting HP is 13 w/o Augment Summoning, so it should be at 4/13.

Will post when I get home from work.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 28, 2011)

*OOC:*


That's fine with me.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 28, 2011)

*OOC:*


I basically had to double move, so I am done this round


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 28, 2011)

*OOC:*


It's a new round, Scott.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 28, 2011)

*OOC:*


gotta get ready for work right now, but i found a possible pic for Vincenzo. Tell me what you thing of this guy's  avitar . I am sorry i can't get to a post right now-been parusing for a pic for V.


----------



## IronWolf (Oct 28, 2011)

Fulgrim snarls as his muscles tense and the adrenaline of battle courses through his veins. He moves with surprising speed for a dwarf, bellowing out a battle cry to the unusual creature ahead as he sees it does not plan to meet him in battle. Closing the gap quickly, he makes a mighty swing of his great axe at the creature, bringing the blade about with a tremendous amount of force.

[sblock=OOC]
Free action to rage, use Swift Foot rage power for 35' move (dwarf 20', 10' fast movement, 5' swift foot) to C10.  Power attack while raging.

*Rage stats added to my mini-stat block.

Power Attack, Raging -- 1d20+7=26
Damage -- 1d12+10=21
[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]
Fulgrim Ironforge
*Initiative:* +3 (+5 when underground)
*AC:* 17 (16 flat-footed, 11 Touch)
*HP:* 28 Current: 28
*CMB:* +5 CMD: 16 Fort: +6 Reflex: +1 Will: +1 

*Damage Reduction:*  1/--

MW Greataxe +6 (1d12+4/20/x3)
Special: Power Attack for -1 to hit, +3 damage (to above)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Great Axe

[sblock=Fulgrim, Raging]
*AC:* 15 (14 flat-footed, 9 Touch)
*HP:* 32 Current: 32
*CMB:* +7 CMD: 16 Fort: +8 Reflex: +1 Will: +3 

*Damage Reduction:*  1/--
*Rage:* 11/11


MW Greataxe +8 (1d12+7/20/x3) and
Special: Power Attack for -1 to hit, +3 damage (to above)
[/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Oct 28, 2011)

*OOC:*


I think it's a good pic, Scott; definitely looks like a "Vincenzo".





Ni's eyes go wide at the sight of Fulgrim charging at the pasta beast.  "Well, then, I guess we're going for it..." he mumbles, making his way over to Lu.  Placing a hand on the out-of-focus eidolon, he whispers, "Good luck, friend..."  With a roar of it's own, Lu barrels forward towards the pasta creature, clawing and biting with fierce abandon.  Taking its cue from the others, the Celestial Dog continues its own attack, although it's becoming clear that the pasta fragrance is beginning to distract it.

[sblock=Actions]Ni moves to C4, casts Guidance on Lu.
 Lu charges to D10.
Lu's attack: +7 (+2 Str, +1 BAB, +2 Charge, +2 Flanking)/+8 (+1 Guidance on bite)
Celestial Dog's Attack: +6 (+2 Str, +1 BAB, +1 Weapon Focus, +2 Flanking)[/sblock]
[sblock=Stats]Nimientioquijuil 
Initiative: +2
HP: 9/9
AC: 17 (Touch: 13, Flat-footed: 15)
CMB: -2 CMD: 10 Fort: +1, Ref: +3, Will: +2
Perception: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster I: 8/9
Spells:
- 0: Infinite
- 1: 2/2

*Eidolon:* Summoned
HP: 11/11
Eidolon AC: 16 (FF: 14; Touch: 12)
CMB: +3 CMD: 15 Fort: +3 Ref: +4 Will: +0

Natural Weapons: 
- Bite: +3, 1d6+2
- 2 Claws: +3, 1d4+2[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 29, 2011)

*OOC:*


I like the picture for Vincenzo, it works well.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 29, 2011)

If it wasn't already apparent to anybody before now, it is now clear that the creature is not made of flesh and blood, but dough and pasta sauce. The attacks fly, with all but a couple of Lu's landing on the creature, who is still enshrouded in the fog. Steaming hot pasta sauce spurts out with every hit, hitting anyone right by it, and the dog goes poof as it lands it's second bite attempt as the splashes are just too much for it to take.

[sblock=map and combat information]




Anyone inside  the red square  needs to make a DC 13 fort save or gain the nauseated condition as they   are unable to concentrate as their stomachs force them to focus on the   prospect of supper. The fog also has gives any inside a 20% miss chance at five feet, concealment at greater ranges than that.

Fulgrim (C, 10) 25/28
Lu (D, 10) 9/11 
Ni (C, 4) 9/9
Sauvressa (B, 10) 19/20
Temarel (B, 8) 16/16
Vincenzo (B, 12) 22/22

Calzone Golem (D, 11) 47 damage (definitely hurt)[/sblock]









*OOC:*


Vincenzo to finish the round.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 29, 2011)

*fighting a berzerk calzone golum.*

Vincenzo takes a 5 foot step south and stabs at rthe strange creature.

  [sblock=Mini Stats] 
 Vincenzo's link
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 16 *touch:* 12 *flat footed: *14
*HP:* 22 Current: 22
*BAB:* +2
*CMB:*  +4 = [BAB (2) + STR (2) + Misc (00)]
*CMB: * +6 to Trip* 
*CMB:*  +7 to Disarm*,***
*CMD: * 16 = [10 + BAB (2) + STR (2) + DEX (2) + Misc (00)]
*CMD:*  18 vs Trip**
*CMD:*  19 vs Disarm**,***
   * +2 to CMB for Disarm and Trip (Improved Disarm Feat, Improved Trip Feat)
  ** +2 to CMD for Disarm and Trip (Improved Disarm Feat, Improved Trip Feat)
 *** +1 to CMB/CMD Disarm and Bluff to Feint (Deceptive Strike)

*Fort:* +4
*Reflex:* +2
*Will:* +1
*Resistance:*[/COLOR] none

*Current Weapon in Hand:* +1 ivory handled Rapier (off hand is always empty as per style of fighting)
Attack: +6
Damage: D6+2

 [/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 29, 2011)

Vincenzo lands a hit on the creature, causing another burst of steaming pasta sauce to fly out and hit all surrounding individuals for some more minor damage. The fog starts to fade as the creature steps out of what remains of it to land two solid blows with his fists. Fulgrim takes a solid blow to his weapon wielding arm, and a nice large burn spot is left behind. Vincenzo is almost knocked out flat as a hot fist connects squarely with his left jaw, leaving a big, burning hot bruise behind as Vincenzo fights just to remain standing.

[sblock=map and combat information]





Fulgrim (C, 10) 16/28
Lu (D, 10) 8/11 
Ni (C, 4) 9/9
Sauvressa (B, 10) 19/20
Temarel (B, 8) 16/16
Vincenzo (C, 12) 0/22; staggered

Calzone Golem (C, 11) 52 damage (definitely very hurt); does 1 point of spurt damage to all within 5' every hit it takes[/sblock]









*OOC:*


The party is up. Temeral can get his readied shot off as well, with only a -2 penalty for shooting into melee due to the relative height of the dwarf to the golem.


----------



## IronWolf (Oct 29, 2011)

Fulgrim pays no regard to the burn on his arm and shrugs aside the blow from the strange creature. With the barely standing Vincenzo across from him Fulgrim grips the haft of his axe firmly and makes another arcing swing towards the creature.

[sblock=OOC]

My hit points should 20/32 due to rage. Also, Fulgrim has DR 1/--; not sure if you've been subtracting it or not.

Maintain Rage, Power Attack using Guidance (+1), Flanking (+2).

Attack -- 1d20+10=26
Damage -- 1d12+10=11

[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]
Fulgrim Ironforge
*Initiative:* +3 (+5 when underground)
*AC:* 17 (16 flat-footed, 11 Touch)
*HP:* 28 (32 due to Rage) Current: 20
*CMB:* +5 CMD: 16 Fort: +6 Reflex: +1 Will: +1 

*Damage Reduction:*  1/--

MW Greataxe +6 (1d12+4/20/x3)
Special: Power Attack for -1 to hit, +3 damage (to above)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Great Axe

[sblock=Fulgrim, Raging]
*AC:* 15 (14 flat-footed, 9 Touch)
*HP:* 32 Current: 20
*CMB:* +7 CMD: 16 Fort: +8 Reflex: +1 Will: +3 

*Damage Reduction:*  1/--
*Rage:* 9/11


MW Greataxe +8 (1d12+7/20/x3) and
Special: Power Attack for -1 to hit, +3 damage (to above)
[/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Oct 29, 2011)

Ni moves even with Tamarel, conjuring another Celestial Dog out of the remains of the first one as he does so.  Both the dog and Lu attack simultaneously, laying into the strange beast.

[sblock=Actions]Ni moves to D8, summons a Celestial Dog with Weapon Focus (Bite) at B12 (I assume the other one was killed?)
Dog attacks; I borked on the attack roll, modifier should be +6 (forgot +2 from flank)
Lu: Full attacks (+2 Str, +1 BAB, +2 Flank).  The d20 roll labeled "Lu Claw 1 Damage" is actually that claws attack roll.[/sblock][sblock=Stats]Nimientioquijuil 
Initiative: +2
HP: 9/9
AC: 17 (Touch: 13, Flat-footed: 15)
CMB: -2 CMD: 10 Fort: +1, Ref: +3, Will: +2
Perception: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster I: 8/9
Spells:
- 0: Infinite
- 1: 2/2

*Eidolon:*Summoned
HP: 8/11
Eidolon AC: 16 (FF: 14; Touch: 12)
CMB: +3 CMD: 15 Fort: +3 Ref: +4 Will: +0

Natural Weapons: 
- Bite: +3, 1d6+2
- 2 Claws: +3, 1d4+2[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 29, 2011)

There is a slight distant look in vincenzo's eyes as he struggles to remain cognazant.

  [sblock=Mini Stats] 
 Vincenzo's link
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 16 *touch:* 12 *flat footed: *14
*HP:* 22 Current: 22
*BAB:* +2
*CMB:*  +4 = [BAB (2) + STR (2) + Misc (00)]
*CMB: * +6 to Trip* 
*CMB:*  +7 to Disarm*,***
*CMD: * 16 = [10 + BAB (2) + STR (2) + DEX (2) + Misc (00)]
*CMD:*  18 vs Trip**
*CMD:*  19 vs Disarm**,***
   * +2 to CMB for Disarm and Trip (Improved Disarm Feat, Improved Trip Feat)
  ** +2 to CMD for Disarm and Trip (Improved Disarm Feat, Improved Trip Feat)
 *** +1 to CMB/CMD Disarm and Bluff to Feint (Deceptive Strike)

*Fort:* +4
*Reflex:* +2
*Will:* +1
*Resistance:*[/COLOR] none

*Current Weapon in Hand:* +1 ivory handled Rapier (off hand is always empty as per style of fighting)
Attack: +6
Damage: D6+2

 [/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 29, 2011)

*OOC:*


The spurt damage is fire damage, Fulgrim, so the DR doesn't come into play, but it does spare you one hit point from the actual hit.







Fulgrim's axe swing digs deep into the golem, and both it and Vincenzo drop to the ground as steaming hot pasta sauce once more sprurts out in all directions.









*OOC:*


Fulgrim (C, 10) 16/32
Lu (D, 10) 7/11 
Ni (C, 4) 9/9
Sauvressa (B, 10) 18/20
Temarel (B, 8) 16/16
Vincenzo (C, 12) -1/22; dying







[sblock=rewards]Experience
CR 3 Berserk Calzone Golem 800 xp total/200 xp each[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Oct 29, 2011)

Fulgrim watches as the hot pasta sauce spurting creature falls to the ground from his axe blow. He lets his great axe rest on the floor as his one hand still holds the haft. Sweat beads up on his saved head, pasta sauce running through his beard. It takes a moment for him to come back into focus and realize that Vincenzo also fell.

"Vincenzo's hurt!" Fulgrim calls as he moves to the fallen fighter's form. Fulgrim looks over the wounds of the fallen and kneels attempting to deliver what first aid he can. No stranger to the blood of battle Fulgrim tries to do what he can.

[sblock=OOC]

Come out of Rage. Fulgrim is fatigued for 4 rounds.

Heal (First Aid to stabalize) -- 1d20+1=15

[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]
Fulgrim Ironforge
*Initiative:* +3 (+5 when underground)
*AC:* 17 (16 flat-footed, 11 Touch)
*HP:* 28 Current: 12
*CMB:* +5 CMD: 16 Fort: +6 Reflex: +1 Will: +1 

*Damage Reduction:*  1/--

MW Greataxe +6 (1d12+4/20/x3)
Special: Power Attack for -1 to hit, +3 damage (to above)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Great Axe

[sblock=Fulgrim, Raging (Inactive)]
*AC:* 15 (14 flat-footed, 9 Touch)
*HP:* 32 Current: 32
*CMB:* +7 CMD: 16 Fort: +8 Reflex: +1 Will: +3 

*Damage Reduction:*  1/--
*Rage:* 9/11


MW Greataxe +8 (1d12+7/20/x3) and
Special: Power Attack for -1 to hit, +3 damage (to above)
[/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 29, 2011)

Vincenzo is stabilized, and the burning on his face subsides, although the bruise remains.


----------



## Tark (Oct 29, 2011)

Temarel looks shocked and....disturbed.

"Did...did we just slay a spaghetti monsters?  And did it just burn vincenzo nearly to death? And?"

"Evil beloved."

"But."

Sauvressa places a marbled hand gently on Temarel's shoulder.

"Evil."


----------



## Qik (Oct 30, 2011)

Ni shuffles over to take in the sight.  "Well now....that's not something one sees everyday."  Looking up at the others, he says, "Or is it?  Again, I'm the new guy - perhaps dealing with edible golums are a way of life here?"  

Lu, meanwhile, begins to gnaw tentatively at the pasta golums remains.  The gnome inquires his eidolon: "How is it, boy?"


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 30, 2011)

The downed golem actually tastes quite delicious, though Lu has to wait a second to let the flesh cool down enough to eat.









*OOC:*


Is anyone doing anything other than eating your recent foe?


----------



## Qik (Oct 30, 2011)

As Lu sets into his meal with fervor, Ni begins to take in their setting.  "Say...wasn't there supposed to be a cook here?  Hope all of his meals aren't like this."  In between bites, Lu also scans the room.[sblock=Actions]Both are having a look around, taking in the general layout, how big the basement is, etc, and also seeing if they see/hear any suggestion of anyone else down here.[/sblock] [sblock=Stats]Nimientioquijuil 
Initiative: +2
HP: 9/9
AC: 17 (Touch: 13, Flat-footed: 15)
CMB: -2 CMD: 10 Fort: +1, Ref: +3, Will: +2
Perception: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster I: 7/9
Spells:
- 0: Infinite
- 1: 2/2

*Eidolon:* Summoned
HP: 7/11
Eidolon AC: 16 (FF: 14; Touch: 12)
CMB: +3 CMD: 15 Fort: +3 Ref: +4 Will: +0

Natural Weapons: 
- Bite: +3, 1d6+2
- 2 Claws: +3, 1d4+2[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Oct 30, 2011)

Fulgrim remains near the fallen Vincenzo, happy to have the wounds stable, but still concerned that the man has not started to come around yet. He sets his great axe beside him and lets his pack fall from his shoulder. He rummages around it a bit and finally pulls forth a vial of liquid. He holds it up, taps on the side a bit and nods his approval.

He carefully uncorks the top and administers the contents to the fallen Vincenzo. The fluid seems to bring life back to the battered fighter and Fulgrim helps him to his feet as he comes around.

"Quite the punch that critter packed!" Fulgrim says as he secures his backpack and slings it across his shoulder, picking his great axe back up.

"Ain't seen one of dem meself." Fulgrim says to Ni. "Hard ta say what dat old cook was up to 'ere."

Fulgrim strains to listen closely to see if he can hear any noises coming from up in the house proper.

[sblock=OOC]

Potion of Cure Light Wounds to Vincenzeo
CLW -- 1d8+1=7

Perception -- 1d20+6=10

[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 30, 2011)

The rest of the this area of the basement is more casks, barrels, sacks, and shelves. Some of the casks and shelves show signs of being beat on, but are intact. The barrels and sacks didn't fare so well, and contents from them and the shelves are strewn all over. Looking into the other area of the basement you see a flight of stairs going down into a stone wall, and and an area with 3 doors on the other side of the basement, all closed, with signs of damage on the doors. You don't currently here any noise in the house aside from yourself.


----------



## Qik (Oct 30, 2011)

"Hmm, well judging by the creature's actions, he wasn't too keen on the cook or his storehouse,"  muses the gnome.  Walking over to the doors, Ni takes a peek.








*OOC:*


Can I tell whether they lead to another room, or to the outside?


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 30, 2011)

*OOC:*


Don't forget, you could tell that the creature was injured when you met it, as it already had "blood" stains on it's skin.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 30, 2011)

Vincenzo stands and thanks Fulgrim, "it appears i might have stabbed it in the sausage and tomatoes, and it returned with a dollop of wallop. That really hurt!"


----------



## IronWolf (Oct 30, 2011)

Fulgrim nods to Vincenzo as he gets up and moves over to where Ni is looking. "Whatcha' think? Reckon dat cook is hidin' from magic gone wrong?"

Fulgrim finally seems to notice his own wounds are still oozing from the burns he sustained. He takes a moment to dig out another vial from his backpack and drink it. He gives it a momentum to set in and still not happy with the results digs the second to last one from his bag and consumes it.

[sblock=OOC]

CLW -- 1d8+1=4
CLW -- 1d8+1=8

[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]
Fulgrim Ironforge
*Initiative:* +3 (+5 when underground)
*AC:* 17 (16 flat-footed, 11 Touch)
*HP:* 28 Current: 24
*CMB:* +5 CMD: 16 Fort: +6 Reflex: +1 Will: +1 

*Damage Reduction:*  1/--

MW Greataxe +6 (1d12+4/20/x3)
Special: Power Attack for -1 to hit, +3 damage (to above)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Great Axe

[sblock=Fulgrim, Raging]
*AC:* 15 (14 flat-footed, 9 Touch)
*HP:* 32 Current: 32
*CMB:* +7 CMD: 16 Fort: +8 Reflex: +1 Will: +3 

*Damage Reduction:*  1/--
*Rage:* 11/11


MW Greataxe +8 (1d12+7/20/x3) and
Special: Power Attack for -1 to hit, +3 damage (to above)
[/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 30, 2011)

*OOC:*


Fulgrim (C, 10) 24/28
Lu (D, 10) 7/11 
Ni (C, 4) 9/9
Sauvressa (B, 10) 18/20
Temarel (B, 8) 16/16
Vincenzo (C, 12) 6/22







[sblock=leveling]As he lay in the ground out cold, Vincenzo heard a ding from out of nowhere as he leveled up.[/sblock]


----------



## Tark (Oct 30, 2011)

Still dumbfounded Temarel can only slowly walk towards the steps and start making his way up.  After a few good stabs into the spaghetti monster for good measure Sauvressa catches up.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 31, 2011)

*OOC:*


Is everyone else done with their exploration of the basement?


----------



## Qik (Oct 31, 2011)

*OOC:*


I'm still waiting to be told whether or not we can tell if the doors lead to the outside or to another part of the basement.  If you say they lead outside, or we can't tell, Ni'll move (cautiously, i.e. not heading down there himself) to check out the steps in the center of the room.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 31, 2011)

*OOC:*


The doors appear to lead to other rooms in the basement.


----------



## Qik (Oct 31, 2011)

Ni looks around at the others.  "Shall we try these doors?  Or check out what yon stairs lead to?"


----------



## IronWolf (Nov 1, 2011)

"We should check dese damaged doors a bit more." Fulgrim says, moving cautiously towards one. 

[sblock=OOC]
Fulgrim will check out the damaged doors a little closer. Does it look like damage from the pasta critter trying to get in? Any signs of recent passage, etc.

Perception -- 1d20+6=12

Heh! Can't get a decent perception roll down in this basement to save Fulgrim's life!
[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]
Fulgrim Ironforge
*Initiative:* +3 (+5 when underground)
*AC:* 17 (16 flat-footed, 11 Touch)
*HP:* 28 Current: 24
*CMB:* +5 CMD: 16 Fort: +6 Reflex: +1 Will: +1 

*Damage Reduction:*  1/--

MW Greataxe +6 (1d12+4/20/x3)
Special: Power Attack for -1 to hit, +3 damage (to above)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Great Axe

[sblock=Fulgrim, Raging]
*AC:* 15 (14 flat-footed, 9 Touch)
*HP:* 32 Current: 32
*CMB:* +7 CMD: 16 Fort: +8 Reflex: +1 Will: +3 

*Damage Reduction:*  1/--
*Rage:* 11/11


MW Greataxe +8 (1d12+7/20/x3) and
Special: Power Attack for -1 to hit, +3 damage (to above)
[/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Nov 1, 2011)

The doors do look like they were damaged by the creatures, with the east door being slightly more battered than the others. Determining recent passage is next to impossible with all the debris strewn about.


----------



## Qik (Nov 1, 2011)

"Hmm," grunts the little gnome thoughtfully.  "Looks like pasta-being was trying to get through here.  Shall we check it out?"  Turning to Fulgrim, he adds, apparently not shy about his relative lack of physical prowess, "Care to lead, Friend Fulgrim?  Lu'll join you."[sblock=OOC]If we do enter, Ni'll hang back, with Lu up front next/right behind Fulgrim.[/sblock] [sblock=Stats]Nimientioquijuil 
Initiative: +2
HP: 9/9
AC: 17 (Touch: 13, Flat-footed: 15)
CMB: -2 CMD: 10 Fort: +1, Ref: +3, Will: +2
Perception: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster I: 7/9
Spells:
- 0: Infinite
- 1: 2/2

*Eidolon:* Summoned
HP: 7/11
Eidolon AC: 16 (FF: 14; Touch: 12)
CMB: +3 CMD: 15 Fort: +3 Ref: +4 Will: +0

Natural Weapons: 
- Bite: +3, 1d6+2
- 2 Claws: +3, 1d4+2[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Nov 1, 2011)

Fulgrim nods to Ni. "Might find da cook hidin' in 'ere." Fulgrim replies. Fulgrim takes a moment to fasten a cord that has been wrapped around the handle of his axe about his wrist, making sure it is snug and then looks about, making sure everyone is ready for the door to be opened. Holding the axe in one hand and reaching for the door with the other, Fulgrim tests to see if the door is locked. If it isn't he will tug the door open.

[sblock=OOC]
Attach weapon cord.  Attempt to open the door.  Not sure if the creature tried to break in because is didn't know how to open the door or if it was because it was locked.

If it makes it easier and the door is locked, you can assume Fulgrim will work on chopping the door down if need be.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]
Fulgrim Ironforge
*Initiative:* +3 (+5 when underground)
*AC:* 17 (16 flat-footed, 11 Touch)
*HP:* 28 Current: 24
*CMB:* +5 CMD: 16 Fort: +6 Reflex: +1 Will: +1 

*Damage Reduction:*  1/--

MW Greataxe +6 (1d12+4/20/x3)
Special: Power Attack for -1 to hit, +3 damage (to above)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Great Axe

[sblock=Fulgrim, Raging]
*AC:* 15 (14 flat-footed, 9 Touch)
*HP:* 32 Current: 32
*CMB:* +7 CMD: 16 Fort: +8 Reflex: +1 Will: +3 

*Damage Reduction:*  1/--
*Rage:* 11/11


MW Greataxe +8 (1d12+7/20/x3) and
Special: Power Attack for -1 to hit, +3 damage (to above)
[/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Nov 1, 2011)

The door appears to be blocked on the other side when you try to push it in.


----------



## Qik (Nov 1, 2011)

Seeing the door is blocked, Ni calls out, "Uhm, excuse me?  Is anybody there?  Don't worry, the spaghetti monster is gone!"


----------



## Tark (Nov 1, 2011)

Temarel checks upstairs for any survivors.  When he reaches the door Sauvressa pushes past him and goes through herself.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Nov 1, 2011)

Temarel and Sauvressa head upstairs and find that it opens up into an empty kitchen that has been thoroughly trashed. 









*OOC:*


If you stay up there, I will get back to you shortly after I find out what Vincenzo is doing.


----------



## Qik (Nov 2, 2011)

*OOC:*


Scott seems to have been MIA the last couple of days. 

Also, I assume no one was there to hear/answer Ni's call?


----------



## sunshadow21 (Nov 2, 2011)

*OOC:*


If I haven't heard Scott by the end of today, I will give a full update on both fronts.


----------



## Qik (Nov 2, 2011)

*OOC:*


Thanks, SS.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Nov 3, 2011)

Ni does not get an immediate response from his query, but after about a minute, you hear something heavy being shifted, the door is cracked open slightly, and you hear a feminine voice, "Who are you, and where is Frank?"

Temeral and Sauvressa both notice as they observe the kitchen that it is a bit warmer than the basement or outdoors, and if they listen really carefully, they can hear a slight rattling coming from the stove.


----------



## Qik (Nov 3, 2011)

Ni attempts to reassure the woman.  "Madam, we were hired to retrieve some stolen funds and bring them here.  We haven't seen anyone other than yourself and yon pasta beast," Ni gestures to the remains of the golem across the room.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Nov 3, 2011)

"And what is the condition of yon "pasta beast," otherwise known as Frank?"


----------



## Qik (Nov 3, 2011)

Ni gulps, uncertain of the woman's opinion on said Frank.  "Uhm...well, ma'am, Frank is...Frank is fricasseed."  Looking back at the golem's remains, Ni revises the statement.  "More like mashed, really.  Anyway, Frank seems to be permanently incapacitated."  The gnome smiles into the door's crack hopefully. [sblock=Stats]Nimientioquijuil 
Initiative: +2
HP: 9/9
AC: 17 (Touch: 13, Flat-footed: 15)
CMB: -2 CMD: 10 Fort: +1, Ref: +3, Will: +2
Perception: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster I: 7/9
Spells:
- 0: Infinite
- 1: 2/2

*Eidolon:* Summoned
HP: 7/11
Eidolon AC: 16 (FF: 14; Touch: 12)
CMB: +3 CMD: 15 Fort: +3 Ref: +4 Will: +0

Natural Weapons: 
- Bite: +3, 1d6+2
- 2 Claws: +3, 1d4+2[/sblock]


----------



## Tark (Nov 3, 2011)

Temarel checks the stove for a boilng teapot.  Sauvressa looks about the room and takes a look outside the kitchen.  As Temarel fdeals with the stove he calls out. "Hello?  Anyone here?  We killed the spaghetti monster!  Someone remarked it was delicious!"


----------



## sunshadow21 (Nov 4, 2011)

As Temeral and Sauvressa start to move into the kitchen, a small fire elemental suddenly jumps onto the top of the stove in a threatening posture, though you notice he doesn't actually try to attack.

Downstairs, the door is finally opened, and you see a pretty human maid dressed in servant clothing. "They do make good meals. I remember when George accidently stabbed himself and went of the deep end; we ate him for a week. I am concerned though, what caused Frank to do the same. Master Gendrew figured out how to make the skin think enough to prevent accidental stabbings with anything less than a sword, and I was the only one in the room when Frank went berserk. I am a bit worried as well that you couldn't find Master Gendrew."


----------



## Tark (Nov 4, 2011)

Temarel looks a bit startled at the sight of the small creature.  "I'm sorry I'm afraid I don't speak Ignan.  Can you point me in the direction of some other living people?"


----------



## IronWolf (Nov 4, 2011)

"Excuse me miss, ye say ye were da only one with Frank when he went crazy." Fulgrim begins. "Where was Master Gendrew, he wasn't down 'ere? Any chance he's hidin' behind one of dese other doors?"


[sblock=Mini Stats]
Fulgrim Ironforge
*Initiative:* +3 (+5 when underground)
*AC:* 17 (16 flat-footed, 11 Touch)
*HP:* 28 Current: 24
*CMB:* +5 CMD: 16 Fort: +6 Reflex: +1 Will: +1 

*Damage Reduction:*  1/--

MW Greataxe +6 (1d12+4/20/x3)
Special: Power Attack for -1 to hit, +3 damage (to above)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Great Axe

[sblock=Fulgrim, Raging]
*AC:* 15 (14 flat-footed, 9 Touch)
*HP:* 32 Current: 32
*CMB:* +7 CMD: 16 Fort: +8 Reflex: +1 Will: +3 

*Damage Reduction:*  1/--
*Rage:* 11/11


MW Greataxe +8 (1d12+7/20/x3) and
Special: Power Attack for -1 to hit, +3 damage (to above)
[/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Nov 4, 2011)

Ni's pleasure at the woman's decision to show herself is dispelled in an expression of confusion.  "You mean to say that such animated entrees of death are common place around your household?"  The gnome's expression of confusion deepens.  "And I thought my homeland was of an unusual sort..."  He shakes his head to pull himself out of his internal dialogue.  "But yes, madam, we haven't seen the master of the house, although one of our compatriots is currently examining the upstairs at the moment.  Any other idea where he might be?  We'd be pleased as pumpkin pie to help you search for him." [sblock=Stats]Nimientioquijuil 
Initiative: +2
HP: 9/9
AC: 17 (Touch: 13, Flat-footed: 15)
CMB: -2 CMD: 10 Fort: +1, Ref: +3, Will: +2
Perception: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster I: 7/9
Spells:
- 0: Infinite
- 1: 2/2

*Eidolon:*Summoned
HP: 7/11
Eidolon AC: 16 (FF: 14; Touch: 12)
CMB: +3 CMD: 15 Fort: +3 Ref: +4 Will: +0

Natural Weapons: 
- Bite: +3, 1d6+2
- 2 Claws: +3, 1d4+2[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Nov 4, 2011)

"It happened while we were upstairs in the dining room. I was laying out the dinner table as usual with Frank's limited help, when he just suddenly went crazy. I was able to get past him and barricade myself in my room, figuring that Master Gendrew, who was upstairs in the library would hear the disturbance and provide assistance. And at least around this house, little one, while George's and Franks destruction are far from common, they are more common than in houses that don't have such creatures at all. They are a rather unique creation that is the brainchild of Master Gendrew, a master chef, and Mistress Andolyn, who is skilled in the wizardry arts."

Temeral, the fire elemental just continues to watch you, occasionally appearing to speak, though you have no idea what it is saying.


----------



## Qik (Nov 5, 2011)

Ni ponders the woman's words.  "Oh...wellinthatcontext, an animated pasta beast makes some sense.  I guess..." he adds, clearly not entirely certain.  "In any event, I wonder what would have caused the dish...err, the beast, to have gone awry?"  Ni ponders the possibilities.








*OOC:*


Know Arcana to see if Ni knows something that would explain Frank's berserk rage.


----------



## Tark (Nov 5, 2011)

Turning away from the little elemental with a shrug   Temarel returns to the stairs and yells down them. "There's a fire elemental up here!  I think it powers the stove!"

Sauvressa stalks over to the little flaming creature and stares it down.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Nov 5, 2011)

As you observe the servant girl, you notice she has a few sauce stains on her clothes, suggesting Frank had been injured somehow before he went berserk.

[sblock=Ni]Based on what she told you about George, you suspect that stabbing it apparently damages it's stability. Beyond that, you really don't know, as you have never heard of these things before.[/sblock]

Sauvressa is able to get about 10 feet from the stove before the elemental makes it quite clear that coming any closer would provoke an attack. At Temarel's shout, the girl replies, "That would be Emilio. He doesn't like strangers when agitated."


----------



## Qik (Nov 5, 2011)

Noticing the sauce stains on the woman's clothing, in combination with the noticeable damage that Frank had sustained prior to its encounter with the group, Ni gets to thinking.  Cautiously, he says, "Now, madam, I don't mean to insinuate or accuse of any malicious intent, but I've been thinking: based on what you've said about George's demise, perhaps there is some sort of connection with the functional stability of the pasta beastes and the amount of holes they possess?  That is, in inverse relationship to one another.  Perhaps our former friend Frank sustained some sort of gash or scrape or contusion of some sort which lead to his erratic behavior?  Can you think of any such an occurrence?"
[sblock=Stats]Nimientioquijuil 
Initiative: +2
HP: 9/9
AC: 17 (Touch: 13, Flat-footed: 15)
CMB: -2 CMD: 10 Fort: +1, Ref: +3, Will: +2
Perception: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster I: 7/9
Spells:
- 0: Infinite
- 1: 2/2

*Eidolon:*Summoned
HP: 7/11
Eidolon AC: 16 (FF: 14; Touch: 12)
CMB: +3 CMD: 15 Fort: +3 Ref: +4 Will: +0

Natural Weapons: 
- Bite: +3, 1d6+2
- 2 Claws: +3, 1d4+2[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Nov 5, 2011)

"You are correct in your deductions, but I don't know what caused Frank to get hurt. After the incident with George, my employers went out of their way to make sure their next one couldn't hurt himself on accident."


----------



## Tark (Nov 6, 2011)

Nodding Temarel turns back to the stove.

"Hey!  Leave it alone!  Poor thing is upset as it is!"

Sauvressa looks at Temarel as if just slapped and slinks away sparing the little ball of fire a soul burning glare before stepping away from it.

"I haven't seen anyone else up here except the little ball of fire!  Place looks trashed!  I'm going to check the other rooms!"

With that Temarel, Sauvressa in tow, checks one of the adjacent rooms.


----------



## IronWolf (Nov 6, 2011)

"P'haps we should check da rest of da basement an head upstairs." Fulgrim says. "Wouldn't do ta leave somethin' down 'ere behind us."

Fulgrim begins looking at the other door in the basement. "What's kept in 'ere m'am."


----------



## sunshadow21 (Nov 6, 2011)

"That's the meat storage and the smoker room. Not likely you'll find anything there."

Temeral, there are three exits from the kitchen aside from the stairs. One leads to the dining room, one leads to a hallway that leads to the front door and one leads to a sitting room in the other corner of the back of the house.


----------



## Qik (Nov 6, 2011)

"Oh..." Ni says, abashed, at her reply.  "It's just, I saw the sauce stains on your shirt, which seemed to suggest that Frank had been braised.  Err, I mean, "abrased" - as in, an abrasion."  Elbowing Fulgrim, the gnome whispers to him, "Actually, I meant the whole "braised" thing - it was a joke, see?" he chuckles.  Not waiting for a reaction from anyone, the gnome continues.  "So, perhaps we should join Tamarel upstairs?  Sounds like there's some interesting sights up there."







*OOC:*


Ni and Lu'll move upstairs and join Tam as long as the woman doesn't react to his comments about the sauce stains.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Nov 6, 2011)

She barely seems to notice the strange gnome's comments. Apparently weird is normal in this household.


----------



## IronWolf (Nov 6, 2011)

Fulgrim stands chagrined for a moment as Ni sets off up the stairs, leaving him looking at two closed doors. He shrugs and then sets off up the stairs to accompany Ni to the house proper.


----------



## Qik (Nov 6, 2011)

As they make their way up the stairs, Ni whispers to Fulgrim, "A nice woman, sure, but a bit weird, don't you agree?"  Yet again not waiting for a reply, Ni catches sight of Tamarel.  "Tam, m'friend!  Seems like you have a buddy."  He gestures to the fire elemental.  Taking in his surroundings, Ni begins to move towards the sitting room, with Lumoi'es leading the way.  "Hello?  Anybody home?"[sblock=Stats]Nimientioquijuil 
Initiative: +2
HP: 9/9
AC: 17 (Touch: 13, Flat-footed: 15)
CMB: -2 CMD: 10 Fort: +1, Ref: +3, Will: +2
Perception: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster I: 7/9
Spells:
- 0: Infinite
- 1: 2/2

*Eidolon:*Summoned
HP:7/11
Eidolon AC: 16 (FF: 14; Touch: 12)
CMB: +3 CMD: 15 Fort: +3 Ref: +4 Will: +0

Natural Weapons: 
- Bite: +3, 1d6+2
- 2 Claws: +3, 1d4+2[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Nov 6, 2011)

"Dis whole place is weird, if'n ye ask me." Fulgrim replies as the hurried gnome walks off. "Pasta monsters, folk actin' like dis is common place."

Fulgrim keeps his axe up at the ready, even more so as he catches site of the fire elemental, though he holds his ground seeing as Tamarel is up here and has been for some time.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Nov 6, 2011)

*OOC:*


You were warned by the halfling servant who gave you the task.







The lass follows behind, and manages to convice Edward to settle back down into his home, the stove.


----------



## IronWolf (Nov 7, 2011)

Fulgrim peers at the passages that leave this room, not trusting the living flames near the stove and keeping his distance from it whenever possible. He listens for any signs of something from any of the directions.

OOC: if he hears something Fulgrim will suggest going that direction, otherwise he will suggest the dining room.

"Let's check da dinin' room thing out 'fore we get back to the back 'o the house." Fulgrim suggests.

[sblock=Mini Stats]
Fulgrim Ironforge
*Initiative:* +3 (+5 when underground)
*AC:* 17 (16 flat-footed, 11 Touch)
*HP:* 28 Current: 24
*CMB:* +5 CMD: 16 Fort: +6 Reflex: +1 Will: +1 

*Damage Reduction:*  1/--

MW Greataxe +6 (1d12+4/20/x3)
Special: Power Attack for -1 to hit, +3 damage (to above)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Great Axe

[sblock=Fulgrim, Raging]
*AC:* 15 (14 flat-footed, 9 Touch)
*HP:* 32 Current: 32
*CMB:* +7 CMD: 16 Fort: +8 Reflex: +1 Will: +3 

*Damage Reduction:*  1/--
*Rage:* 11/11


MW Greataxe +8 (1d12+7/20/x3) and
Special: Power Attack for -1 to hit, +3 damage (to above)
[/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Nov 7, 2011)

Both the sitting room and dining room are empty.  Both rooms appear to open up onto the front hallway and seem to be typical for houses in Venza, although both the kitchen and dining room are a bit larger than average.


----------



## Qik (Nov 7, 2011)

Ni and Lu both have a look around the dining room in an attempt to learn more about what contributed to Frank's turn to violence.  Although Ni has a hard time focusing during the search - his thoughts preoccupied with the delicious pasta monster and its unusual animation - Lu does a decent job of looking over the room.  Having finished their inspection, Ni turns to Fulgrim and the others.  "Well, what now?"







*OOC:*


Does the house have another floor, or is it just the basement and this one?  Have we seen any other buildings/etc that we could investigate?  If available, and if nothing else turns up here, Ni'll head towards one of those.


----------



## IronWolf (Nov 7, 2011)

Fulgrim stands in the kitchen as Ni and Lu make their way through the dining room. He looks up the front hall towards the front door and with axe in hand carefully makes his way towards the front door. He says to Ni before moving "We can check da front hall."

He will move slowly and cautiously as he makes his way looking for any other clues as he goes.

[sblock=OOC]
Perception -- 1d20+6=21
[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]
Fulgrim Ironforge
*Initiative:* +3 (+5 when underground)
*AC:* 17 (16 flat-footed, 11 Touch)
*HP:* 28 Current: 24
*CMB:* +5 CMD: 16 Fort: +6 Reflex: +1 Will: +1 

*Damage Reduction:*  1/--

MW Greataxe +6 (1d12+4/20/x3)
Special: Power Attack for -1 to hit, +3 damage (to above)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Great Axe

[sblock=Fulgrim, Raging]
*AC:* 15 (14 flat-footed, 9 Touch)
*HP:* 32 Current: 32
*CMB:* +7 CMD: 16 Fort: +8 Reflex: +1 Will: +3 

*Damage Reduction:*  1/--
*Rage:* 11/11


MW Greataxe +8 (1d12+7/20/x3) and
Special: Power Attack for -1 to hit, +3 damage (to above)
[/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Nov 7, 2011)

The party proceeds through the dining room, where they see nothing further unusual, to the front hall. You have the front door, a formal parlor on the other side of the front of the house, the entrance to the sitting room at the foot of the stairs, the small hallway leading back to the kitchen, and stairs going up one side of the hall. The servant girl goes back to setting up the dining room table for supper.


----------



## Qik (Nov 8, 2011)

Ni gives Lu a quick whistle and nod towards the stairs, and the shadowy eidolon begins to make his way up them obediently.  Ni follows, leaving space for Fulgrim between him and his eidolon if the dwarf so wishes.  As Lu keeps its eyes peeled, Ni calls out.  "Hello?  Any body up here?  Be they sir or madam or casserole alike?" [sblock=Stats]Nimientioquijuil 
Initiative: +2
HP: 9/9
AC: 17 (Touch: 13, Flat-footed: 15)
CMB: -2 CMD: 10 Fort: +1, Ref: +3, Will: +2
Perception: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster I: 7/9
Spells:
- 0: Infinite
- 1: 2/2

*Eidolon:*Summoned
HP:7/11
Eidolon AC: 16 (FF: 14; Touch: 12)
CMB: +3 CMD: 15 Fort: +3 Ref: +4 Will: +0

Natural Weapons: 
- Bite: +3, 1d6+2
- 2 Claws: +3, 1d4+2[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Nov 8, 2011)

Fulgrim falls in line behind Lu, waiting to see if there is a response from upstairs. If not or if Lu continues up the stairs, Fulgrim will proceed with axe in hand.


[sblock=Mini Stats]
Fulgrim Ironforge
*Initiative:* +3 (+5 when underground)
*AC:* 17 (16 flat-footed, 11 Touch)
*HP:* 28 Current: 24
*CMB:* +5 CMD: 16 Fort: +6 Reflex: +1 Will: +1 

*Damage Reduction:*  1/--

MW Greataxe +6 (1d12+4/20/x3)
Special: Power Attack for -1 to hit, +3 damage (to above)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Great Axe

[sblock=Fulgrim, Raging]
*AC:* 15 (14 flat-footed, 9 Touch)
*HP:* 32 Current: 32
*CMB:* +7 CMD: 16 Fort: +8 Reflex: +1 Will: +3 

*Damage Reduction:*  1/--
*Rage:* 11/11


MW Greataxe +8 (1d12+7/20/x3) and
Special: Power Attack for -1 to hit, +3 damage (to above)
[/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Nov 8, 2011)

There is no immediate response from upstairs.


----------



## Tark (Nov 8, 2011)

Temarel follows behind the others and tries to start a small conversation with the servant girl. "So why food?  Is there not a fear of disease or eventual rot?  Seems like a terrible idea for a food preparation servant.  Uncle preferred homunculi for such tasks."


----------



## IronWolf (Nov 8, 2011)

Fulgrim nods his intent to head on up the stairs to the others.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Nov 8, 2011)

"My master is a cook; food is what comes naturally to him. And Frank didn't prepare food himself, he just helped out with the chores around the house."


----------



## Tark (Nov 8, 2011)

"Wouldn't he have eventually gotten moldy?  Or worse attracted vermin?  Seems like even in foodstuffs there's better alternatives for the art of golem making than spaghetti and marinara sauce."


----------



## Qik (Nov 8, 2011)

Ni nods at woman's statement, apparently relieved.  "Well that's a load off - the idea of a pasta golum preparing pasta himself was, well, a little more than my fragile constitution could handle."  The gnome shudders.









*OOC:*


In case it wasn't already clear, Lu should be upstairs by now; let us know what we see, if anything.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Nov 8, 2011)

Upstairs, you see a landing with 4 currently closed doors.


----------



## Qik (Nov 8, 2011)

As Ni continues to call out for anyone, Lu makes its way over to a door and has a knock.  If no one answers, the eidolon will try to peek in.


----------



## IronWolf (Nov 8, 2011)

Fulgrim stands ready to assist Lu and listens for any sounds from the upstairs as he does so.

[sblock=OOC]

Perception -- 1d20+6=14

[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Nov 10, 2011)

[sblock=rewards]Experience
CR 1 Cellar and First floor exploration 400 xp total/100 xp each[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Nov 10, 2011)

Lu tries out one door, doesn't hear anything, slides it open, and sees an empty bedroom. He continues this for a second door, and finds a crammed storage room. By this time, the entire party has made it's way upstairs. The third door, Lu open to find a librarry, and an unconscious man in the corner on the ground with bruises and open cuts visible.


----------



## Qik (Nov 10, 2011)

Ni cries out at the sight of the unconscious man.  "Oh my!"  Looking around at the others, he says, "Does anybody know first aid?"


----------



## IronWolf (Nov 10, 2011)

"I ain't the best, but I can try." Fulgrim replies.

Fulgrim moves to look into the room and looks about to see if there is any sign of what injured the man, before moving in to aide the man.

[sblock=OOC]

Perception -- 1d20+6=12

If the coast appears clear and no one else spots anything and calls out a warning, Fulgrim will move to assist the man.

Heal Check, First Aid -- 1d20+1=18

[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]
Fulgrim Ironforge
*Initiative:* +3 (+5 when underground)
*AC:* 17 (16 flat-footed, 11 Touch)
*HP:* 28 Current: 24
*CMB:* +5 CMD: 16 Fort: +6 Reflex: +1 Will: +1 

*Damage Reduction:*  1/--

MW Greataxe +6 (1d12+4/20/x3)
Special: Power Attack for -1 to hit, +3 damage (to above)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Great Axe

[sblock=Fulgrim, Raging]
*AC:* 15 (14 flat-footed, 9 Touch)
*HP:* 32 Current: 32
*CMB:* +7 CMD: 16 Fort: +8 Reflex: +1 Will: +3 

*Damage Reduction:*  1/--
*Rage:* 11/11


MW Greataxe +8 (1d12+7/20/x3) and
Special: Power Attack for -1 to hit, +3 damage (to above)
[/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Nov 10, 2011)

*OOC:*


That would be the trigger for combat. I will get the map and combat information up when I get home today.


----------



## Tark (Nov 11, 2011)

*OOC:*


*sips tea.  Awaits map*


----------



## sunshadow21 (Nov 11, 2011)

*OOC:*


I will go ahead and DMPC Vincenzo, as you may well need him for this battle. This is going to be a fun one.







Not seeing any danger, Fulgrim moves forward to aid the unconscious man. He lets out a sharp yell of pain as a tiny stinger suddenly sinks into his cheek, and an imp (yes, you do know it's an imp, and what imps are generally capable of; with two summoners in the party, it would be silly for you not to) appears in front of him.

[sblock=combat information]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Fulgrim (X, 13) 21/28 (25/32)
Lu (U, 13) 7/11 
Ni (T, 12) 9/9
Sauvressa (S, 10) 18/20
Temarel (T, 10) 16/16
Vincenzo (S, 9) 6/22

Imp(Y,13)[/sblock]









*OOC:*


The party is up. I need a DC 13 Fort save from Fulgrim or take 1 point of Dex damage this round from the imp's poison.


----------



## Qik (Nov 11, 2011)

*OOC:*


For some reason it won't let me open the Combat Info spoiler, ss.  Is this just me?


----------



## IronWolf (Nov 11, 2011)

*OOC:*



Works for me, even from the iPad.


----------



## Qik (Nov 11, 2011)

"Holy &*/^!" yells Ni.  Lu, however, is quicker to act, and the eidolon bounds around the furniture and snaps at the imp.

Ni, meanwhile, summons a celestial dog, which attempts its own bite on the imp, and finds its mark.

[sblock=Actions]Lu moves to Y14, attacks the imp with a bite.
Ni summons a Celestial Dog to Y12.  CD has Weapon Focus (Bite) instead of Skill Focus, so bite is +4.
Dog uses smite evil (+2 damage), attacks imp: +6 (+3 Str, +1 WF, +2 flank)[/sblock] [sblock=Stats]Nimientioquijuil 
Initiative: +2
HP: 9/9
AC: 17 (Touch: 13, Flat-footed: 15)
CMB: -2 CMD: 10 Fort: +1, Ref: +3, Will: +2
Perception: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster I: 6/9
Spells:
- 0: Infinite
- 1: 2/2

*Eidolon:*Summoned
HP: 7/11
Eidolon AC: 16 (FF: 14; Touch: 12)
CMB: +3 CMD: 15 Fort: +3 Ref: +4 Will: +0

Natural Weapons: 
- Bite: +3, 1d6+2
- 2 Claws: +3, 1d4+2[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Nov 11, 2011)

Fulgrim growls as the stinger strikes him. Grasping his axe in both hands, Fulgrim tenses and flies into a rage as he strikes out at the little creature that struck at him, swinging is great axe viciously at it. The axe swing misses the creature who seems easily able to manuever out of the way.

[sblock=OOC]

Go into a Rage.

Assuming a 12 to hit is a miss....

Fort Save -- 1d20+6=13
Rage, Power Attack -- 1d20+7=12

[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]
Fulgrim Ironforge
*Initiative:* +3 (+5 when underground)
*AC:* 17 (16 flat-footed, 11 Touch)
*HP:* 28 Current: 21  (Raging 25/32)
*CMB:* +5 CMD: 16 Fort: +6 Reflex: +1 Will: +1 

*Damage Reduction:*  1/--

MW Greataxe +6 (1d12+4/20/x3)
Special: Power Attack for -1 to hit, +3 damage (to above)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Great Axe

[sblock=Fulgrim, Raging]
*AC:* 15 (14 flat-footed, 9 Touch)
*HP:* 32 Current: 25
*CMB:* +7 CMD: 16 Fort: +8 Reflex: +1 Will: +3 

*Damage Reduction:*  1/--
*Rage:* 8/11


MW Greataxe +8 (1d12+7/20/x3) and
Special: Power Attack for -1 to hit, +3 damage (to above)
[/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Nov 12, 2011)

Neither Lu nor Fulgrim come particularly close to touching the flying creature. The dog is able to get it's teeth around one of the legs, but doesn't seem to do any damage to the creature, and is unable to maintain it's grip long enough to pull the creature down.









*OOC:*


I didn't see anything in the Celestial template to suggest that the summoned creature's attacks became good aligned. If someone wants to correct me, and can back it up, feel free, and I will adjust the post accordingly. Either way, the trip attempt did not work. Waiting on Tark before proceeding.


----------



## Qik (Nov 12, 2011)

*OOC:*


Well, I'm pretty sure that a summoner's summons come out having the same alignment as the summoner himself (in this case, Chaotic Good).  Perhaps this is a stupid question, but if that's the case, is that enough to make the attacks good-aligned?

Either way, am I right to interpret what your text that the dog did no damage, even though it hit for 9?


----------



## sunshadow21 (Nov 12, 2011)

*OOC:*


For some reason I saw Lu's damage as the dog's damage. I'll wait to see what other, more experienced minds feel about the alingment of the attack before I update.


----------



## IronWolf (Nov 12, 2011)

*OOC:*



The celestial template does not turn the attacks into "good" attacks to my knowledge.  But the Smite Evil it used does allow it to bypass the DR.


----------



## Qik (Nov 13, 2011)

*OOC:*


If that does turn out to be the case, Ni may recall Lu and start summoning multiple creatures.  I know you said we know what imps are capable of, does that include a knowledge of their DR?  Just in case not, I'll roll a Know (Planes) check to attempt to identify.


----------



## Tark (Nov 13, 2011)

*OOC:*


Fulgrim is right.  The celestial template does not confer any alignment subtypes.  As for myself.







Stepping into the room Temarel looks confused. "Odd...those are normally relegated to certain lower planes."

As sauvressa Steps in she brandishes her glaive at the sigh of the creature."A FOUL DENIZEN OF THE LOWER DEPTHS! HEAR ME SOULLESS CREATURE!  YOU WILL NOT HAVE MY BELOVED!! MAY YOUR BLACK BLOOD STAIN THIS ROOM AS TESTAMENT TO THE MIGHT OF HEAVEN!!"

"Right...well that settles that then"  Moving forward Temarel places a guiding hand on fulgrim.

ACTIONS:
Sauvressa double moves to Y15

Temarel moves to W11 and casts Guidance on Fulgrim.

Before Temarel can say a word Sauvressa bounds and leaps across the room her own golden aura flaring up in anger as she steps between the imp and the injured man.

[sblock=Ministats]
Temarel
Initiative: +5
AC: 17 (14 without shield/flat-footed, 13 Touch)
HP: 16 Current: 16
CMB: +3 CMD: 16 Fort: +1 Reflex: +3 Will: +2
Current Weapon in Hand: None
Summons Left: 5/day
Spells Slots Remaining: 1st: 1


Sauvressa
Initiative: +1
AC: 19 (18 without shield/flat-footed, 11 Touch)
HP: 20 Current: 20
CMB: +6 CMD: 17 Fort: +4 Reflex: +1 Will: +3
Current Weapon in Hand: Masterwork Glaive
Spell Effects going: Mage Armor
[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Nov 14, 2011)

The imp screeches in pain as the dog lands a solid bite, but with no one else able to land a blow, it is able to disappear before they can try again. Meanwhile, Vincenzo moves up to where he can provide support to the summoners if need be, which is a good thing, because just as one imp is disappearing, another appears right by Ni, sinking it's stinger into Ni's arm, making the gnome wince in pain. 

[sblock=combat information]






Fulgrim (X, 13) 21/28 (25/32)
Lu (U, 13) 7/11 
Ni (T, 12) 5/9
Sauvressa (Y, 15) 18/20
Temarel (W, 12) 16/16
Vincenzo (T, 11) 6/22

Celestial Dog (Y, 12)

Imp 1 (unknown) 7 damage
Imp 2 (U, 13)[/sblock]









*OOC:*


Ni needs to make a Fort save DC 13 or take 1 point of Dex damage. The party is up.

As for what you know about the imps: you know they have damage reduction that can be bypassed by good aligned attacks and silver; you know they have fast healing; you know that fire and poison don't bother them, and that acid and cold work less than well against them; you know they have numerous spell like abilities that can make them annoying foes; you know they have a limited ability to change shapes. You don't know specifics beyond that, but that should still give you enough to work with.


----------



## IronWolf (Nov 15, 2011)

Fulgrim grows obviously frustrated by enemies using magic to thwart him. He swings again at the spot just in front of him, hoping the sneaky creature is still there.

[sblock=OOC]

Still Raging, No Power Attack
Attack -- 1d20+8=11

[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]
Fulgrim Ironforge
*Initiative:* +3 (+5 when underground)
*AC:* 17 (16 flat-footed, 11 Touch)
*HP:* 28 Current: 21  (Raging 25/32)
*CMB:* +5 CMD: 16 Fort: +6 Reflex: +1 Will: +1 

*Damage Reduction:*  1/--

MW Greataxe +6 (1d12+4/20/x3)
Special: Power Attack for -1 to hit, +3 damage (to above)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Great Axe

[sblock=Fulgrim, Raging]
*AC:* 15 (14 flat-footed, 9 Touch)
*HP:* 32 Current: 25
*CMB:* +7 CMD: 16 Fort: +8 Reflex: +1 Will: +3 

*Damage Reduction:*  1/--
*Rage:* 8/11


MW Greataxe +8 (1d12+7/20/x3) and
Special: Power Attack for -1 to hit, +3 damage (to above)
[/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Nov 15, 2011)

Reaching for his damaged arm, Ni curses aloud in pleasant, sing-songy celestial.  As he takes a step backwards, moving in front of Vincenzo, both Lumoi'es and the celestial dog rush to attack the imp responsible, snapping at the hovering creature with their powerful jaws.  Seeing Lu miss badly, Ni mutters, "Time for a break, old boy...", and with a single, complex weaving of his hands, the shadowy creature shimmers, and then fades completely.

[sblock=Actions]Lu moves to U14, attacks with a bite.
Celestial Dog moves to U12 if you'll allow it to move in such a way as to avoid the AoO; if not, then place it at V12.  I'll add the +2 for flanking into the attack roll; you can remove it if it doesn't apply.
Ni makes his Fort save, takes a 5' step to U11, dismisses Lu (a standard action).[/sblock] [sblock=Stats]Nimientioquijuil 
Initiative: +2
HP: 5/9
AC: 17 (Touch: 13, Flat-footed: 15)
CMB: -2 CMD: 10 Fort: +1, Ref: +3, Will: +2
Perception: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster I: 6/9
Spells:
- 0: Infinite
- 1: 2/2

*Eidolon:* Unsummoned
HP: 7/11
Eidolon AC: 16 (FF: 14; Touch: 12)
CMB: +3 CMD: 15 Fort: +3 Ref: +4 Will: +0

Natural Weapons: 
- Bite: +3, 1d6+2
- 2 Claws: +3, 1d4+2[/sblock]


----------



## Tark (Nov 16, 2011)

*OOC:*


ooooook  any ideas on how we should go about this?  I'm thinking this is not a good room to be fighting people in and we should grab the old man and retreat to a more favorable field.


----------



## Qik (Nov 16, 2011)

*OOC:*


My instinct is to say that leaving the room won't really do us much good - if they're in here, they can follow us out.  Plus, in the time it would take us to move to more favorable terrain (outside?), we'll have been stung to high heavens.  Anyway, perhaps it's only one imp?  Hard to say.  I'm trusting that SS isn't totally screwing us (especially worried about Ni, considering he's a rather squishy level 1).  Vincenzo being almost out of HP is also pretty grim.  Don't have any particularly worthwhile plans, though, besides trying to kill the sucker(s).


----------



## IronWolf (Nov 17, 2011)

*OOC:*



Fulgrim is raging, he probably doesn't have the greatest battle sense right now.  With that said...

It would probably take at least two rounds to get out of this room cleanly with the unconcious man. We would stand the chance of maybe being able to trap at least one imp in this room, so we could maybe handle one at a time - but that seems a long shot.

The Celestial Dogs are quite useful here. You only get 1 per day, but that smite lasts against that creature until the smite target is dead or until the summoned creature disappears. 

Make sure to try to take advantage of flanking whenever we can. That helps me power attack which will help me a lot with their DR.

The invisibility is going to suck unless one of you casters have something cool! Fulgrim has some powder which can work cool against non-flying invisible creatures, but not so good against these.

Does anyone have any healing of any sort? I only have one more healing potion left as I used two on me and one on Vincenzo earlier.


----------



## Qik (Nov 17, 2011)

*OOC:*


Yeah, I'm planning on pulling a few more celestials to smite, which is why I withdrew Lu (which reminds me, I failed to add in the +2 from the smite in my last damage roll, so if the dog's 16 does hit, the damage is 10).

Ni has very little to help in the way of detecting invisibility, unfortunately.


----------



## Tark (Nov 17, 2011)

*OOC:*


Nah it's definitely two at least.  I'm not going to metagame too much and explain _why_.  But I will say that there's very few thigns that cna do two standard actions a round and an imp ain't one.  The healing I've got is for sauvressa which is where we have a major advantage.  We can drag them out into a corridor and if they really want to get use they have to get through a flood of ni's summons and still get the crap kicked out of them by an eidolon with a wand wielding summoner behind her.  And I still have a spell that can enalarge her and make her reach somewhere in the ridiculous range.  And sadly Glitterdust is not on my list of thigns to cast.   If you guys want to slug it out Temarel can drag the man to safety while sauvressa stays back and you can take advantage of her reach.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Nov 17, 2011)

There will be a solution to the invisibility problem arriving at the end of this round. I was going to hold that bit of information off, but since it's quite relevant to the conversation you are having, I'll share it now. Also, bear in mind, the imps are intelligent, they know exactly who is summoning the celestial dogs.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Nov 17, 2011)

Qik said:


> which reminds me, I failed to add in the +2 from  the smite in my last damage roll, so if the dog's 16 does hit, the  damage is 10.




I'll allow it this time, but in the future, you really need to think of that when you roll. If you want to play a summoner, it is up to you to keep track of their stuff.


----------



## Qik (Nov 17, 2011)

Being rude is unnecessary, dude; everybody has omitted a modifier at one time or another.

In any case, the omission was an assumption that the imp being attacked this round was a new one, just as the subsequent comment was an assumption that maybe it was the original.  Either way, that's some faulty assuming on my part, which I apologize for; I should have just clarified.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Nov 17, 2011)

Qik said:


> Being rude is unnecessary, dude; everybody has omitted a modifier at one time or another.
> 
> In any case, the omission was an assumption that the imp being attacked this round was a new one, just as the subsequent comment was an assumption that maybe it was the original.  Either way, that's some faulty assuming on my part, which I apologize for; I should have just clarified.




Sorry, I did not intend to come across as rude. I'm having a rather interesting week figuring out my job situation so if it came across as too harsh, I apologize.


----------



## Qik (Nov 17, 2011)

No worries; that's much appreciated.

Anyway, Tark, you're welcome to take the lead on vacating the room if you want, but I personally feel like that'll make us pretty vulnerable without necessarily netting us an advantage.  Your call.


----------



## Tark (Nov 18, 2011)

Temarel raises an eyebrow. "That's not good!  There's more than one!"

Stepping back against the wall Temarel takes a shot at the imp assaulting Ni.

Meanwhile  Sauvressa comes around and deals with it in her own way.  Violently.

[color=blue

[sblock=Ministats]
Temarel
Initiative: +5
AC: 17 (14 without shield/flat-footed, 13 Touch)
HP: 16 Current: 16
CMB: +3 CMD: 16 Fort: +1 Reflex: +3 Will: +2
Current Weapon in Hand: None
Summons Left: 5/day
Spells Slots Remaining: 1st: 1


Sauvressa
Initiative: +1
AC: 19 (18 without shield/flat-footed, 11 Touch)
HP: 20 Current: 20
CMB: +6 CMD: 17 Fort: +4 Reflex: +1 Will: +3
Current Weapon in Hand: Masterwork Glaive
Spell Effects going: Mage Armor
[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Nov 18, 2011)

Sauvressa doesn't even get a chance to strike at the beast before Temarel's arrow pierces it's heart and causes the unholy creature to drop to the ground dead. At the same time, the other imp is suddenly lit up by a blue aura of fairie fire, causing it to curse angrily as it flees toward a window, trying frantically to open it.









*OOC:*


The celestial dog and Sauvressa each get an attack of opportunity as it moves. It will end it's turn in U-16 after opening the window.


----------



## Tark (Nov 18, 2011)

Raoring in triumph at spotting the imp again Sauvressa swings her glaive to catch it in mid air and slice it in two.


----------



## Qik (Nov 18, 2011)

As Sauvressa swings, the celestial dog lashes out at whatever is left of the imp.


----------



## IronWolf (Nov 18, 2011)

*OOC:*



If the Imp is still alive after the AoO's...







Fulgrim growls and moves quickly towards the window where the imp hovers and makes a powerful swing at the flying creature.

[sblock=OOC]

Swift Move for 35' worth of move to the remaining Imp. Raging, Power Attack.

Power Attack, Raging -- 1d20+7=21
Damage -- 1d12+10=22

[/sblock]
[sblock=Mini Stats]
Fulgrim Ironforge
*Initiative:* +3 (+5 when underground)
*AC:* 17 (16 flat-footed, 11 Touch)
*HP:* 28 Current: 21  (Raging 25/32)
*CMB:* +5 CMD: 16 Fort: +6 Reflex: +1 Will: +1 

*Damage Reduction:*  1/--

MW Greataxe +6 (1d12+4/20/x3)
Special: Power Attack for -1 to hit, +3 damage (to above)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Great Axe

[sblock=Fulgrim, Raging]
*AC:* 15 (14 flat-footed, 9 Touch)
*HP:* 32 Current: 25
*CMB:* +7 CMD: 16 Fort: +8 Reflex: +1 Will: +3 

*Damage Reduction:*  1/--
*Rage:* 5/11


MW Greataxe +8 (1d12+7/20/x3) and
Special: Power Attack for -1 to hit, +3 damage (to above)
[/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Nov 21, 2011)

Sauvressa is able to annoy it, but Fulgrim's axe almost cuts it in two. Just as you stop to breath, a dangerously annoyed female voice in the library doorway interrupts your thoughts. "Most impressive, now I suggest you explain yourself before I cook you from the inside out."


----------



## Qik (Nov 22, 2011)

Already jittery from so much combat, Ni starts at the new voice.  "What!!?  We're were just defending ourselves and protecting this here unconscious-fella - maybe someone should see if he's alright, by the way - but yeah, no harm intended!  We're just here to deliver some stolen goods.  We didn't steal them, of course, we recovered them from those who stole them.  Well, actually, we recovered them from those who were given them by those who stole them, actually..."  Ni trails off here, perhaps realizing that his explanations have ceased to function as such.

[sblock=Stats]Nimientioquijuil 
Initiative: +2
HP: 5/9
AC: 17 (Touch: 13, Flat-footed: 15)
CMB: -2 CMD: 10 Fort: +1, Ref: +3, Will: +2
Perception: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster I: 6/9
Spells:
- 0: Infinite
- 1: 2/2

*Eidolon:* Unsummoned
HP:7/11
Eidolon AC: 16 (FF: 14; Touch: 12)
CMB: +3 CMD: 15 Fort: +3 Ref: +4 Will: +0

Natural Weapons: 
- Bite: +3, 1d6+2
- 2 Claws: +3, 1d4+2[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Nov 22, 2011)

Fulgrim stands over the fallen imp, its body nearly severed in two with axe still raised. A moment later a calm washes over him as the sweat builds on his brow and he lowers his axe, his gaze sweeping the room, falling to the corner where the fallen man lies. He begins making his way over to the man to check on his health when the woman questions their presence. 

Fulgrim continues to the fallen man as Ni speaks with the woman.

[sblock=OOC]
Dismiss rage. Fatigued for 6 rounds, so time tracking through this part might be critical if this ends up in combat again.

Heal Check -- 1d20+1=18
[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]
Fulgrim Ironforge
*Initiative:* +3 (+5 when underground)
*AC:* 17 (16 flat-footed, 11 Touch)
*HP:* 28 Current: 21  (Raging 25/32)
*CMB:* +5 CMD: 16 Fort: +6 Reflex: +1 Will: +1 

*Damage Reduction:*  1/--

MW Greataxe +6 (1d12+4/20/x3)
Special: Power Attack for -1 to hit, +3 damage (to above)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Great Axe

[sblock=Fulgrim, Raging]
*AC:* 15 (14 flat-footed, 9 Touch)
*HP:* 32 Current: 25
*CMB:* +7 CMD: 16 Fort: +8 Reflex: +1 Will: +3 

*Damage Reduction:*  1/--
*Rage:* 5/11


MW Greataxe +8 (1d12+7/20/x3) and
Special: Power Attack for -1 to hit, +3 damage (to above)
[/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## Tark (Nov 22, 2011)

Sauvressa rushes over to the injured man and holds a glaive out protectively.

Quickly seeing things getting ugly Temarel drops his bow and smiles warmly and assuringly.  "What he is trying to say madame is that we are merely guests who came to return stolen goods to the proprietors of this establishment.  Upon arrival we found things in chaos.  Being good citizens of some minor skill we endeavoured to help however we can.  Oh my name's Temarel Leafculled.  And yours?


----------



## sunshadow21 (Nov 22, 2011)

The man is bruised badly, but appears to be merely unconscious. As you approach the man, you do get the feeling you are being watched very, very closely. This time, when the voice speaks, it is clear the individual is also moving toward the downed gentleman. "Very kind of you, I am sure, but last I checked, we had not had anything stolen recently. You hurt that man, you will wish you had never set foot in this house."


----------



## Qik (Nov 22, 2011)

Ni gulps visibly, but continues to try and put his best foot forward.  "No harm intended, I assure you, madam; Fulgrim was simply confirming that the man is alright."  Ni looks at the others for aid.  "Are we sure that this was the cook's money that was stolen?"  Turning back to the disembodied voice, he adds, "We were hired by a halfling servant...quite remember the bugger's name, but he was a nice enough chap.  Short, though," adds the gnome unselfconsciously.









*OOC:*


Talk about unlucky rolls...obviously, if I can take 10 with this woman (giving me 22), I'd prefer to do that.







[sblock=Stats]Nimientioquijuil 
Initiative: +2
HP: 5/9
AC: 17 (Touch: 13, Flat-footed: 15)
CMB: -2 CMD: 10 Fort: +1, Ref: +3, Will: +2
Perception: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster I: 6/9
Spells:
- 0: Infinite
- 1: 2/2

*Eidolon:* Unsummoned
HP:7/11
Eidolon AC: 16 (FF: 14; Touch: 12)
CMB: +3 CMD: 15 Fort: +3 Ref: +4 Will: +0

Natural Weapons: 
- Bite: +3, 1d6+2
- 2 Claws: +3, 1d4+2[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Nov 22, 2011)

"Meanin' no harm m'aam." Fulgrim replies to the voice as he moves cautiously way from the fallen man. "Jus' makin' sure dis man was okay. He was like dis when we found 'im.


[sblock=Mini Stats]
Fulgrim Ironforge
*Initiative:* +3 (+5 when underground)
*AC:* 17 (16 flat-footed, 11 Touch)
*HP:* 28 Current: 21  (Raging 25/32)
*CMB:* +5 CMD: 16 Fort: +6 Reflex: +1 Will: +1 

*Damage Reduction:*  1/--

MW Greataxe +6 (1d12+4/20/x3)
Special: Power Attack for -1 to hit, +3 damage (to above)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Great Axe

[sblock=Fulgrim, Raging]
*AC:* 15 (14 flat-footed, 9 Touch)
*HP:* 32 Current: 25
*CMB:* +7 CMD: 16 Fort: +8 Reflex: +1 Will: +3 

*Damage Reduction:*  1/--
*Rage:* 5/11


MW Greataxe +8 (1d12+7/20/x3) and
Special: Power Attack for -1 to hit, +3 damage (to above)
[/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Nov 22, 2011)

*OOC:*


It was money that was supposed to be delivered to the cook for a recent client of his.


----------



## Qik (Nov 22, 2011)

Ni cocks his head to one side as if someone is whispering into his ear.  "Ah yes, that's right - the money was taken from a client of the cook, not the man himself.  It was money he is owed, not money he already had."  The gnome gives an impossibly wide grin.  "Just consider us the delivery men (and women)."


----------



## sunshadow21 (Nov 23, 2011)

You here a sigh from the woman as you see the man's body lifted up and his head tilted back as if he is being administered a potion. He comes too with a groan of pain, and taking in the scene, in front of him, "It appears I missed out on a great deal of fun. Did Rowena send for you folks?"


----------



## IronWolf (Nov 26, 2011)

Rowena? Fulgrim replies, obviously bewildered by the disembodied voice. "We was just sent to recover some stolen coins and bring 'em here. Fulgrim continues.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Nov 27, 2011)

"Sounds like something to discuss over a meal. You haven't seen our maid, Rowena, or a pasta golem, have you?" He picks himself, and starts to head down to the kitchen to see what damage the imps caused there.


----------



## Qik (Nov 27, 2011)

Ni smiles broadly and rubs his hands together in anticipation.  "A meal would be wonderful!  I'm famished!"  Following after the man, he says.  "And yes, we did come across both your maid and the pasta monster."  Pulling an odd and uncomfortable face, he adds, "Unfortunately, the latter had gone a bit, err, renegade, as it were, so we had to, uhh, 'polish him off,' so to speak.  Sorry 'bout that."  Brightening up, he says, "But my companion did sample a bit of the aftermath, and found ti to be DELICIOUS."

[sblock=Stats]Nimientioquijuil 
Initiative: +2
HP: 5/9
AC: 17 (Touch: 13, Flat-footed: 15)
CMB: -2 CMD: 10 Fort: +1, Ref: +3, Will: +2
Perception: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster I: 6/9
Spells:
- 0: Infinite
- 1: 2/2

*Eidolon:* Unsummoned
HP:7/11
Eidolon AC: 16 (FF: 14; Touch: 12)
CMB: +3 CMD: 15 Fort: +3 Ref: +4 Will: +0

Natural Weapons: 
- Bite: +3, 1d6+2
- 2 Claws: +3, 1d4+2[/sblock]


----------



## Tark (Nov 28, 2011)

Temarel just stands in confusion before grasping on tosoemthing that was at least real. "So where did the imps come from again?"

"From a pit of wretched evil and torment, beloved.

Temarel just looks at the serene faced Sauvressa with an odd look before turning back to the others.

"Any other ideas?"


----------



## sunshadow21 (Nov 28, 2011)

"That, at least, is easy enough to explain." You see a beautiful human woman appear in the room to go with the voice you heard earlier. "Over the course of my own adventures, I met a certain devil who periodically likes to remind me of our little encounter. I suppose I better go see what other damage they and Frank did. You can wait in the parlor, but I would suggest behaving if I were you." Going down to the parlor, Rowena sees that you are comfortable as you can see and hear the house being cleaned up. You hear lots of spellcasting going on, some spells that you recognize, others that you don't. It becomes clear very quickly that the lady of the house probably wasn't kidding about her ability to boil you from the inside out. Eventually, Gendrew (the cook) and Andolyn (the mage) join you in the parlor, and ask you to relate your story from the beginning.


----------



## Qik (Nov 28, 2011)

Munching on a few appetizers brought in by Rowena, Ni relays a bit of their situation.  "Well, there's not much to tell, really - we were hired by some halfling servant-fellow to retrieve some money stolen by a bunch of blokes in black hoods.  Anyway, we managed to follow their trail - through a hidden entrance in the streets, no less, how cool is that? - and came upon a group of Underdwellers who had taken possession of the stolen coinage.  Anyways, they turned out to be nice enough folks, and after a bit of a chat, they agreed to turn over the coin.  And as we were instructed by our employer to bring the retrieved money here, we did so!  Voila."

"Oh - and, of course, there was the run in with the pasta beast in the cellar when we first arrived."  The talkative gnome frowned.  "Sorry 'bout that."

[sblock=Stats]Nimientioquijuil 
Initiative: +2
HP: 5/9
AC: 17 (Touch: 13, Flat-footed: 15)
CMB: -2 CMD: 10 Fort: +1, Ref: +3, Will: +2
Perception: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster I: 6/9
Spells:
- 0: Infinite
- 1: 2/2

*Eidolon:* Unsummoned
HP: 7/11
Eidolon AC: 16 (FF: 14; Touch: 12)
CMB: +3 CMD: 15 Fort: +3 Ref: +4 Will: +0

Natural Weapons: 
- Bite: +3, 1d6+2
- 2 Claws: +3, 1d4+2[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Nov 28, 2011)

Fulgrim abstains from eating any appetizers and sits uneasily as he listens to Ni relay the companion's tale.


[sblock=Mini Stats]
Fulgrim Ironforge
*Initiative:* +3 (+5 when underground)
*AC:* 17 (16 flat-footed, 11 Touch)
*HP:* 28 Current: 21  (Raging 25/32)
*CMB:* +5 CMD: 16 Fort: +6 Reflex: +1 Will: +1 

*Damage Reduction:*  1/--

MW Greataxe +6 (1d12+4/20/x3)
Special: Power Attack for -1 to hit, +3 damage (to above)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Great Axe

[sblock=Fulgrim, Raging]
*AC:* 15 (14 flat-footed, 9 Touch)
*HP:* 32 Current: 25
*CMB:* +7 CMD: 16 Fort: +8 Reflex: +1 Will: +3 

*Damage Reduction:*  1/--
*Rage:* 5/11


MW Greataxe +8 (1d12+7/20/x3) and
Special: Power Attack for -1 to hit, +3 damage (to above)
[/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Nov 28, 2011)

Through an impossibly large mouthful of shrimp, Ni says to his dwarven companion, "Not hungry, friend?"  Not waiting for an answer, he turns to his hosts and says, "Perhaps we could get a bit of Beard Liquid, fine folks?  It would be much obliged."  With that, the gnome turns his attention, as far as it goes, back to the business of eating and tasting whatever's on hand.


----------



## IronWolf (Nov 28, 2011)

"Not ta comfortable with food dat gets up and moves on its own!" Fulgrim replies. 

Though not to sure if'n I could pass up some ale." Fulgrim continues, looking about to see if the girl brings a tray of ales. "Yer beard could still use some work!"


----------



## Qik (Nov 28, 2011)

Ni nods and pats the brawny shoulder of his new friend knowingly.  "I understand..." he says, before leaning in to the haughty Saurvessa, and, in a whisper heard by all, saying,  "Tepid constitution, that one.  Still, one has got to respect a beard like that."  Speaking normally again, he continues: "That I do, that I do...some ale would be greatly appreciated, kind sir and madams."


----------



## sunshadow21 (Nov 28, 2011)

They listen your story quietly, and Andolyn is satisfied by the end of it that you mean well. After delivering the money, you are invited to stay for a "simple" supper, which most of the party aside from Vincenzo is a lot of food. There is also a fair bit of ale and wine available for those who care for it. When the last of very good supper is eaten, which incidently does not have Frank on the menu, the party returns to the Inn to report to Grog that the task is done, and go to bed. The next morning they find a bag of coins and gems waiting for them, their reward for a job well done. There is also a thank you note from Andolyn and Gendrew for your helping out with the imps.

[sblock=rewards]Experience
Upstairs CR 4 1200 xp total/300 xp each

Treasure
1400 gp + time gp each[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Nov 28, 2011)

Game is officially concluded. I hope everyone had fun, despite the slow down from real life right at the end.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Nov 28, 2011)

Final numbers are posted in the first post, ready for a judge's approval (probably Ironwolf since HM was the original judge for the adventure.)


----------



## IronWolf (Nov 28, 2011)

sunshadow21 said:


> Game is officially concluded. I hope everyone had fun, despite the slow down from real life right at the end.




Thanks for running sunshadow21! I had a good time playing. I think the holidays slowed everyone down a bit over the past week or so. Hopefully your real life stuff settles down a bit for you.



sunshadow21 said:


> Final numbers are posted in the first post, ready for a judge's approval (probably Ironwolf since HM was the original judge for the adventure.)




I hope to swing back by later this evening and go over the numbers. Secretly hoping the site speeds up a bit by then!


----------



## Qik (Nov 28, 2011)

Yeah, I know, the site has been dragging again...  *grumble, grumble*

Many thanks Sunshadow!  It was a nice first voyage for Ni.


----------



## IronWolf (Nov 29, 2011)

sunshadow21 said:


> Final numbers are posted in the first post, ready for a judge's approval (probably Ironwolf since HM was the original judge for the adventure.)




The way you organize your first post makes it really easy to check, thanks sunshadow!

The only thing I see that appears to be off is Ni's time based XP. He is level one, so 65 days adventuring at 7xp per day should be 455xp.  The first post has 495xp listed. 

So it looks like time based xp should be at 455xp for a total of 1455xp for the adventure for Ni. Once that is corrected I think the final numbers can be approved.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Nov 29, 2011)

Correction made.


----------



## IronWolf (Nov 29, 2011)

The Final Numbers as posted by sunshadow21 are *APPROVED*.


----------



## Tark (Nov 29, 2011)

I am rather surprised on the shortness of the duration for this.  Quick and easy this would have taken like less than an hour at the table.  Is that by design for the purposes of Pbp?


----------



## sunshadow21 (Nov 30, 2011)

It was originally planned as a quick filler to give others time to get something else prepared. I may write up a continuation at some point, but for now, life is just a bit too nuts.


----------



## Tark (Dec 1, 2011)

sunshadow21 said:


> It was originally planned as a quick filler to give others time to get something else prepared. I may write up a continuation at some point, but for now, life is just a bit too nuts.




It does seem like the start of soemthign.  Even the name suggests an imminence of happenings.  I really hope you get on it I feel like it stopped just when it was getting really good.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Dec 1, 2011)

The part in the house was a old WOTC module. I added the theive's part to give you a reason to be showing up at the house. It would be a good start for a higher level adventure, considering that the lady of the house is a 9th level wizard, who happens to have dabbled in a few choice divine spells, like faerie fire. Once the job situation settles down, I might consider dong more with it, but that will be at least a month.


----------

